# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Я не знаю как мне жить

## Хомосапиенс

Мне очень плохо.Я-ничтожество.Пустота.Я не могу ни жить,не умереть.20лет я нахожусь в таком состоянии-то есть всю свою жизнь.Время прошло,я-ничто.Как можно раствориться,чтобы ничего не чувствовать?

----------


## [email protected]

> Мне очень плохо.Я-ничтожество.Пустота.Я не могу ни жить,не умереть.20лет я нахожусь в таком состоянии-то есть всю свою жизнь.Время прошло,я-ничто.Как можно раствориться,чтобы ничего не чувствовать?


 Кхм.. а можно поподробнее??

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Подробнее..слишком много выйдет..в общем-я жалкое людишко-реально ни для кого не существующее.тут блин о способах самоубийства нельзя писать наверное..чем бы убиться..без боли и страха..господи,пишу и плачу,зачем я родилась вообще!

----------


## [email protected]

> Подробнее..слишком много выйдет..в общем-я жалкое людишко-реально ни для кого не существующее.тут блин о способах самоубийства нельзя писать наверное..чем бы убиться..без боли и страха..господи,пишу и плачу,зачем я родилась вообще!


 Вот не нужно себя называть так.. Способы могу тебе сам рассказать для общего знания. Мне кажется, ты одинока совсем и никого совсем рядом нет, напиши, пожалуйста подробнее? Я все выслушаю) У тебя есть ася, скайп?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да реально так и есть-я пустое место.Взять бы и раствориться чтобы ничего не чувствовать и вообще не существовать...мечты..скайпа и аськи нет.Я захожу с телефона.Да писать как-то не хочется.я на одном форуме написала,меня не поняли.Ну единственное что меня волнует,тут прочитала пару тем:я ненавижу этот мир;зачем жить если всё равно все сдохнем.Вот,а самое что меня волнует,тема Я ненавижу этот мир,надо дочитать,а то не дочитала.А ты правда знаешь чем бы можно было бы убиться?если знаешь,напиши,а?

----------


## [email protected]

> Да реально так и есть-я пустое место.Взять бы и раствориться чтобы ничего не чувствовать и вообще не существовать...мечты..скайпа и аськи нет.Я захожу с телефона.Да писать как-то не хочется.я на одном форуме написала,меня не поняли.Ну единственное что меня волнует,тут прочитала пару тем:я ненавижу этот мир;зачем жить если всё равно все сдохнем.Вот,а самое что меня волнует,тема Я ненавижу этот мир,надо дочитать,а то не дочитала.А ты правда знаешь чем бы можно было бы убиться?если знаешь,напиши,а?


 Знаешь, я бы хотел про себя рассказать с твоего позволения. Мир я давно ненавижу, друзей у меня нет вообще. Хожу в ненавистный мне универ, где мало того специальность, от которой меня воротит, так я там как зомби, ни с кем не общаюсь, хожу как привидение.
Кроме универа провожу все время дома, потому что просто не с кем гулять и общаться, уже один раз чуть не было попытки су.
Мне бы хотелось с тобой пообщаться, хочешь в личке?
В скайпе удобнее конечно, если у тебя есть микрофон, если нет, то по асе. Главное, чтобы на компьютере был интернет.
Скажи пожалуйста,  нет ли у тебя друзей?
Мне кажется что ты очень хороший человек и душевный, а таких мир просто изживает, потому что кругом одни циничные уроды. В таких как мы, кто не примиряется с ним, сохраняется доброта и душа) А это главное. Жду ответа..

P.S. На форумах я пытался писать свои проблему, услышал банальные советы и ничего более.. Все эти печатные слова, псевдосоветы и смайлики мало чем помогут.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да я конченый уже человек)у меня уже атрофия мозга наверное началась.я ничего не соображаю-и не знаю как мне жить-нахожусь просто в пустом простанстве.Добрая..для меня ничего нет-ни добра ни зла.я его не различаю.кроме четырех стен я редко что вижу-где-то год я уже не выхожу из дома да практически и не выходила.Мне кажется что конец света уже настал.Люди-не люди-они зверье,у которых перед глазами только одни деньги.я не вижу будущего.То есть вижу,у меня уже глюки стали появляться-дежавю и вещие сны-а может мне кажется..я уже боюсь и жить и умереть.крыша наверное едет..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А сколько тебе лет?

----------


## Irene

> ты очень хороший человек и душевный, а таких мир просто изживает, потому что кругом одни циничные уроды


 Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь. Мне давно кажется, что это я - циничный урод, а вокруг все хорошие и душевные люди. Правда, я никого не изживаю))

----------


## [email protected]

> Да я конченый уже человек)у меня уже атрофия мозга наверное началась.я ничего не соображаю-и не знаю как мне жить-нахожусь просто в пустом простанстве.Добрая..для меня ничего нет-ни добра ни зла.я его не различаю.кроме четырех стен я редко что вижу-где-то год я уже не выхожу из дома да практически и не выходила.Мне кажется что конец света уже настал.Люди-не люди-они зверье,у которых перед глазами только одни деньги.я не вижу будущего.То есть вижу,у меня уже глюки стали появляться-дежавю и вещие сны-а может мне кажется..я уже боюсь и жить и умереть.крыша наверное едет..


 Не говори так, ты очень хороший человек) Знаешь, в мире среди одних уродов крыша запросто может съехать от непонимания, потому что люди как звери, поубивать друг друга готовы за деньги, квартиры, место под солнцем. Я чуть не бросил универ, я не могу туда уже просто ходить, тошнит от него, от всех этих преподов, которые ко мне предвзято относятся и я там как тень, которую никто не видит.
А не считая универ, из дома я не выхожу, сижу в комнате и медленно схожу с ума от одиночества, честно говоря, я скромный и очень, а вообще социофобия)




> А сколько тебе лет?


 Мне 21 год, а тебе? :Smile:  С какого ты города?) Работаешь, учишься?




> Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь. Мне давно кажется, что это я - циничный урод, а вокруг все хорошие и душевные люди. Правда, я никого не изживаю))


 Ну и с чего у тебя такое мнение? :Smile:  Кстати, у тебя тоже ровно сто постов)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Э..ни работаю ни учусь..я сдохнуть хочу.Ты молодец что учишься.А что у тебя совсем нет друзей?почему?

----------


## [email protected]

*Хомосапиенс*, у меня уже сил нет давно на учебу, меня родители отдали на ту специальность, которую посчитали нужной - программирование, компы, высшая математика одна, очень трудно учиться, я пишу ведь, хожу там как зомби.
Друзей нет, потому что у меня социофобия, друзей нет совсем. Есть пару знакомых. Я очень трудно схожусь с новыми людьми, часто себя чувствую неловко и не в своей тарелке. Сейчас просто хожу, а раньше, особенно в школе надо мной постоянно издевались.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Усталость это дело проходящее.наверное у тебя курс уже 4ый или пятый.Поступи в другой универ после который нравится.Может с этой профессией которую сейчас получаешь найдешь работу-программисты по-моему сейчас востребованы на рынке труда.На заочку поступишь.Друзей найдешь на работе.А можно и заняться чем-нибудь,хобби там какое-нибудь найди.Отмети все нажившиеся комплексы и обиды,пытайся найти точки соприкосновения с людьми.неужели совсем у тебя не было друзей,знакомых..Моя биография хрень,я рассказывать ничего не буду.Говорю ж,конченый я человек..пустота.А чем ты пытался убиться?

----------


## [email protected]

> Усталость это дело проходящее.наверное у тебя курс уже 4ый или пятый.


 Нет, это не проходящее, а появившееся два года назад. Мне не нравится специальность - раз, плюс она очень сложная, как минимум в 5 раз сложнее экономического факультета, далеко не каждый тут может учиться. 4 курс.




> Поступи в другой универ после который нравится.Может с этой профессией которую сейчас получаешь найдешь работу-программисты по-моему сейчас востребованы на рынке труда.На заочку поступишь.


 Ради чего мне поступать в другой универ? Я не хочу там ходить как привидение, я сейчас прогулял полтора месяца, хотел вообще бросить, у меня нет сил на учебу. Я не знаю вовсе, зачем живу... Сижу в универе, ни с кем не общаюсь, не понимаю минимум половину материала, прихожу домой и провожу весь день в одиночестве с наушниками, мать постоянно долбит своими разговорами, что ты сидишь, ничего не делаешь. Я влюблялся еще безответно, да еще и так сильно, что.. вот тогда и чуть не случилась попытка суицида. Целыми днями лежал, ничего не мог делать и ел таблетки, валерьянки. Меня никто никогда не любил, я девушку даже за ручку не держал, а раньше их как огня боялся. Я и сам то конченный человек.




> Друзей найдешь на работе.А можно и заняться чем-нибудь,хобби там какое-нибудь найди.Отмети все нажившиеся комплексы и обиды,пытайся найти точки соприкосновения с людьми.неужели совсем у тебя не было друзей,знакомых..


 Найду друзей? У меня их уже лет семь нет. Я очень трудно схожусь с людьми и не доверяю вовсе, потому что знаю, как ко мне относились и относятся.




> Моя биография хрень,я рассказывать ничего не буду.Говорю ж,конченый я человек..пустота.А чем ты пытался убиться?


 Ладно, не рассказывай. Прыгнуть с окна.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Когда совсем ничего не станет-тогда реально поймешь что ты конченый человек.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

*Хомосапиенс*, привет!
Слушай, я вот читаю тут все твои ответы в этой теме и вижу только одно - огромную, всепоглощающую ненависть к себе. Не принятие себя. Почему так? За что ты себя ненавидишь? 
Мне кажется, в каждом человеке есть что-то хорошее. Просто это нужно увидеть. И у каждого это хорошее - свое. И ты не исключение. Я уверена, что если ты хорошенько на себя посмотришь, то ты это хорошее увидишь.
И тогда ты поймешь, что тебя можно любить и тебе можно жить.
Тогда будет легче.
А вот называть себя ничтожеством,  конченым человеком и т.п. - точно не стоит. 



> Как можно раствориться,чтобы ничего не чувствовать?


 А так не получиться. Ты всё равно будешь чувствовать. Например, когда будешь умирать. 
И вообще, что-то у меня смерть перестала ассоциироваться с покоем.



> тут блин о способах самоубийства нельзя писать наверное..чем бы убиться..без боли и страха..


 Здесь о способах нельзя. Но есть закрытый раздел, куда тебя пустят вроде как через неделю. там правда ничего интересного нет. Но зато ты узнаешь, что без боли и страха умереть вряд ли удастся.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Мне не дано-я уже посмотрела.Мне кажется,я вообще не должна была родиться-ну нет мне места в жизни.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Ты ошибаешься.
Каждому здесь есть место.
И каждый рождается для чего-то. Осталось только понять для чего...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да я поняла уже:мир-это животный мир-здесь всё ложь только для того чтобы сожрать друг друга.Каждый пытается поиметь сильный слабого-вырвать кусок,растерзать в клочья,сожрать с потрохами.Даже здесь я пишу,а в ответ мне пишет какой-то человек и лжет мне что он бедный такой и несчастный весь-я ведь уже наученная,я-дно-и мне всё снизу видно-мир-это мир,где нет добра и людей-а только зло и зверье.Зря вообще сюда пишу-поддержки всё равно не найду и помощи тоже.Как же хочется сдохнуть и не видеть эту мерзость-эту сраную жизнь.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Да я поняла уже:мир-это животный мир-здесь всё ложь только для того чтобы сожрать друг друга.Каждый пытается поиметь сильный слабого-вырвать кусок,растерзать в клочья,сожрать с потрохами.Даже здесь я пишу,а в ответ мне пишет какой-то человек и лжет мне что он бедный такой и несчастный весь-я ведь уже наученная,я-дно-и мне всё снизу видно-мир-это мир,где нет добра и людей-а только зло и зверье.Зря вообще сюда пишу-поддержки всё равно не найду и помощи тоже.Как же хочется сдохнуть и не видеть эту мерзость-эту сраную жизнь.


 Знаешь, если ты так к миру будешь относится, то он таким для тебя и будет. Мысль действительно материальна. И каждый видит только то, что хочет увидеть. Ты хочешь видеть везде грязь и фальшь - и ты их видишь.
И если я тебе скажу, что мир на самом деле может быть и другим - то ты мне не поверишь. Потому что ты этого не видишь и не хочешь видеть. 
Измени свое отношение. И к себе, и к миру.
Подумай, неужели здесь нет хоть чего-то хорошего?

----------


## Chelovek

[email protected], Все, почти, люди на этой земле твари. Я сполна в этой жизни повидал, а вы что думали в сказку попали? Где твой колобок?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Как вы думаете..конец света уже наступил?Или хищники придумали еще что-то новое чтобы поиметь травоядных?А смысл в чем-мы грешные скоты-рабы-работать сволочи не хотим а умереть хотим..работать же кто будет?интересно для чего этот сайт создан...для тумана...

----------


## [email protected]

> Да я поняла уже:мир-это животный мир-здесь всё ложь только для того чтобы сожрать друг друга.Каждый пытается поиметь сильный слабого-вырвать кусок,растерзать в клочья,сожрать с потрохами.Даже здесь я пишу,а в ответ мне пишет какой-то человек и лжет мне что он бедный такой и несчастный весь-я ведь уже наученная,я-дно-и мне всё снизу видно-мир-это мир,где нет добра и людей-а только зло и зверье.Зря вообще сюда пишу-поддержки всё равно не найду и помощи тоже.Как же хочется сдохнуть и не видеть эту мерзость-эту сраную жизнь.


 Можно тысячу раз сказать и назвать себя конченным человеком. Но что от этого изменится? По-моему ничего. Вот ты во всех своих постах говоришь одно и тоже, но ни капли про себя, ни свой возраст, ни свою проблему.
Когда человек не хочет говорить, то даже голова сломается, что у него не так и как помочь. Попробуй расскажи, ведь ты ничего не теряешь.
Кстати почитай вот эту тему, какой я вижу способ спасения от суицида, может тебя заинтересует)

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=2671

Может тебя что-то заинтересует :Wink:

----------


## Кайлушка

2 Хомосапиенс: как я тебя понимаю...это нежелание жить этой пустой жизнью...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да,пустота..жизнь прошла-а у меня её не было-и не будет.Смысл жевать всё то что во мне-моя жизнь-пустота.даже зацепится,я не знаю,за что зацепится..и будущего не вижу.

----------


## [email protected]

> Да,пустота..жизнь прошла-а у меня её не было-и не будет.Смысл жевать всё то что во мне-моя жизнь-пустота.даже зацепится,я не знаю,за что зацепится..и будущего не вижу.


 А ты попробуй, просто попробуй написать хоть каплю, вдруг что-то придумаем, а что иначе, как иначе? Кстати мою ссылку в предыдущем посте глянь

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Интересно,люди еще долго будут существовать на этом свете?Чем они будут заниматься,увлекаться?..

----------


## [email protected]

Мда уж.. И помогите и не слушаешь никого.. Так к слову.

Долго будут существовать, пока солнце не превратится в красного гиганта и не спалит землю, миллиардов еще 10 лет. Чем заниматься всегда найдут, к тому времени уже по космосу расселиться успеют.
А может и по другому все будет.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Невозможно писать постоянно выбрасывает на вход.

----------


## Фрирайдер

> Как можно раствориться,чтобы ничего не чувствовать?


 Думаю надо обратиться к буддизму.

----------


## Patrick

Человеку плохо, а ты прикалываешься...?

----------


## [email protected]

> Невозможно писать постоянно выбрасывает на вход.


 Открывай тогда этот сайт еще раз в новом окне и там перед тем как отправить сообщение, проверь, не выкинуло ли там, а если выкинуло - то перезайди там и потом уже добавляй в первом окне сообщение. Когда долго на сайте ничего не делаешь, он отсоединяет аккаунт.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что за идиотский сайт!Раз 20 уже наверное пытаюсь сюда написать а меня выкидывает.Господи,у меня уже сил нет даже чтобы написать,и как назло каждый раз выбрасывает.господи,зачем я вообще появилась на этот свет,у меня уже зла не хватает!сдохнуть бы и не мучаться!за что мне всё это!?!

----------


## [email protected]

*Хомосапиенс*, ты читаешь, что я выше пишу, как застраховаться от выкидываний?!
Ну слушай хоть, что пишем...
На крайний случай что напишешь - копируй перед отправкой.. Если не получается сделать, как написал в посте   #32.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

*Хомосапиенс*, во-первых, прекрати истерить!
А во-вторых, давай лучше о твоих реальных проблемах всё-таки поговорим. 
Потому что вот так, на эмоциях, далеко не уедешь. Расскажи, что конкретно у тебя случилось. Можешь написать в личку. Я попробую тебя понять. Только ты сама должна сделать первый шаг.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Основные проблемы:я бедна.у меня нет друзей.Моя жизнь-ошибка и пустота.В жизни я не вижу смысла.Я уже мечтаю умереть и ничего не чувствовать.Я просто ненавижу жизнь.

----------


## Yaoyotl

> Основные проблемы:я бедна.у меня нет друзей.Моя жизнь-ошибка и пустота.В жизни я не вижу смысла.Я уже мечтаю умереть и ничего не чувствовать.Я просто ненавижу жизнь.


 Ну бедность и отсутствие друзей это ведь ещё поправимые вещи, просто нужно для начала по крайней мере постараться поверить в себя. Ведь ты зашла зачем то на этот сайт, значит какая-то надежда ещё остаётся в душе, значит ещё совсем не всё потеряно. Даже здесь, казалось бы, в столь странном месте, куда все мы как-то забрели, наверняка можно с кем-нибудь встретиться в живую, просто пройтись по городу, поговорить. И для этого не нужно много денег. Просто нужно сделать хотя бы один шаг навстречу, хотя бы попробовать - ведь терять то всё равно нечего. Мне кажется в первую очередь нужно перестать жалеть себя, ведь большинство здесь, как и Вы, говорят о ненависти к себе. Так если Вы себя ненавидите - к чему жалость по своей несчастной судьбе. Даже в самом печальном положении стоит взять себя в руки, и пусть хотя бы из последних сил постараться что-то сделать, чтобы изменить ситуацию. Вот Вы написали - и это уже маленький но шаг. Общение с людьми занимает ваше время, Вы думаете что ответить, слушаете других и отвлекаетесь. Расскажите хотя бы немного о себе, здесь ведь совсем не то место где люди посмеются над Вами.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я зашла сюда потому что мне одиноко и больно.Написать о себе мне здесь не удается.Я понимаю что уже ничего не исправить-это заложено во мне.Как бы реально умереть...лишь бы не сорваться..у меня толи предчувствие толи я видела это во сне,что могу остаться инвалидом если попытаюсь повеситься-тогда будет ад.блин,как написать..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Думаете,человек у которого в жизни до 20лет была пустота,который был влюблен в транссексуала может быть будущее?

----------


## Yaoyotl

> Я зашла сюда потому что мне одиноко и больно.Написать о себе мне здесь не удается.Я понимаю что уже ничего не исправить-это заложено во мне.Как бы реально умереть...лишь бы не сорваться..у меня толи предчувствие толи я видела это во сне,что могу остаться инвалидом если попытаюсь повеситься-тогда будет ад.блин,как написать..


 Глупости, ничего ни в ком не заложено, а единственное чего исправить ну никак нельзя - смерть. Всё остальное, в той или иной мере можно менять. Но для начала нужно изменить своё отношение к этому  :Wink:  Это конечно очень трудно, но нужно стараться смотреть на мир проще, перестать пытаться вписать себя в него, перестать сравнивать себя с другими. Ведь можно начать хотя бы с малого. Одиноко - приюти кошку или собаку, подари ей свою любовь, заботу. Это конечно всего-лишь пример, но даже так можно найти то за что зацепиться, чтобы жить.

----------


## Yaoyotl

> Думаете,человек у которого в жизни до 20лет была пустота,который был влюблен в транссексуала может быть будущее?


 Ну если оно есть у людей без ног, без рук, у слепых, у неходячих, у людей с нетрадиционной ориентацией - то почему же его не может быть и у тебя ) У каждого оно есть.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Завтра еще попытаюсь написать.Я дно.И пустота.Наверное я и человеком не считаюсь.Если люди узнают с кем я общалась.Легко говорить:деньги можно заработать,а друзей обрести.Да еще и когда 20лет жил затворником,и кажется что уже настал конец света.Думаете я больна.Нет.Пишу то что есть и то что чувствую.

Ищу за что зацепится что-то не находится.быть мне инвалидом чувствую и жить в аду при жизни.как же я ненавижу эту жизнь.

Выше себя не прыгнешь или как там говорится не помню.И еще я очень устала

----------


## [email protected]

> Основные проблемы:я бедна.у меня нет друзей.Моя жизнь-ошибка и пустота.В жизни я не вижу смысла.Я уже мечтаю умереть и ничего не чувствовать.Я просто ненавижу жизнь.


 У меня тоже нет друзей. Давай попробуем подружиться! С какого ты города? :Wink: 




> Думаете,человек у которого в жизни до 20лет была пустота,который был влюблен в транссексуала может быть будущее?


 Про транссексуала, вообще не причем. Пустоту можно сейчас восполнить, хотя бы попытаться :Smile: 




> Одиноко - приюти кошку или собаку, подари ей свою любовь, заботу. Это конечно всего-лишь пример, но даже так можно найти то за что зацепиться, чтобы жить.


 Кстати мне такой же совет как то давали, можно задуматься.




> Ищу за что зацепится что-то не находится.быть мне инвалидом чувствую и жить в аду при жизни.как же я ненавижу эту жизнь.


 Вот еще повторю давай попробуем пообщаться, если уже совсем все так плохо, поставь себе скайп) Мне тоже кстати очень нужно, чтобы свот страхи излечивать хотя бы. Многое на форуме этом сидят в скайпе, только микрофон желательно :Wink:

----------


## Unity

> Основные проблемы:я бедна.у меня нет друзей.Моя жизнь-ошибка и пустота.В жизни я не вижу смысла.Я уже мечтаю умереть и ничего не чувствовать.Я просто ненавижу жизнь.


 Конечно же, Вы можете мне не верить, – но в Аналогичной ситуации находятся, по меньшей мере, сотни людей по всему СНГ. Ненависть к себе, презрение к этому аморальному и иррациональному миру, отсутствие «родственных душ» способных понять и Принять Вас такой, коей Вы есть, безусловно, ничего в Вас не меняя, утрата какой-либо мотивации к дальнейшему существованию, ведущая к финансовой несостоятельности… Нас таких очень много, – и мы также в отчаянье помышляем о Бегстве Отсюда, о Прекращении Всего этого кошмарного сна наяву – но держимся покамест.  :Big Grin: 
Вы Не одна, – хотя и люди, подобные Вам, может быть, далеко в географическом отношении. Интернет стирает грань расстояний, – и наши души Слышат друг друга, сколько бы тысяч миль не разделяло наши тела.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я вся внимание, мне интересен ход Ваших мыслей… Выговоритесь, – если считаете это необходимым – будет легче, реально, – и никто Не осудит Здесь за стиль Вашей мыслей и их содержание. Это место, по всей вероятности, было создано, чтобы как-нибудь помогать, – по крайней мере, «виртуальной компанией», что не станет с высокопарным менторским видом Судить – но попросту попытается как-либо помочь…
P.S. Не знаю, право, удалось ли подобрать Необходимые слова… Я лишь пыталась сказать: Добро Пожаловать!  :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

[email protected],а как ты вообще живешь без друзей?ты вот так вот проводишь свою жизнь как описал?Ходишь в институт,приходишь домой,сидишь в интернете и слушаешь музыку?А будущее ты своё видишь?хоть какое-то,предполагаемое?А как ты так живешь?Есть что-то реальное на чем ты держишься?Если есть,то повезло тебе.А мне держаться не за что,незакого.Людям настолько наплевать на друг друга что они даже не могут сделать хотя бы одну милость-придумать бесплатное средство для самоубийства чтобы быстро и без боли и всяких заморочек.Куда уж нам там-вы чтооо?мы же люди,гуманные люди.Только ведут себя как звери.Я выпала из естественного отбора.

----------


## Мальвина

что такого ужасного в любви к транссексуалу? это же тоже человек,с душей и чувствами? какая разница какого человек пола /был и есть/

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Основные проблемы:я бедна.у меня нет друзей.Моя жизнь-ошибка и пустота.В жизни я не вижу смысла.Я уже мечтаю умереть и ничего не чувствовать.Я просто ненавижу жизнь.


 Ну значится начнем по-порядку.
Бедность. Да, это, конечно, проблема. И в этом мало приятного. 
Но, с другой стороны, посмотри вокруг. Много сейчас людей, у которых бы не было материальных проблем? Сейчас, из-за этого гребаного капитализма, очень много хороших людей живут не очень хорошо. Но они же живут. И добиваются. Ищут нормальную работу, что-то придумывают. В общем, как-то выкручиваются.
К тому же, это не смертельно. С голоду же не умираешь? А без какой-то лишней шмотки можно всё-таки и обойтись.
И, самое главное, проблема денег решается. Можно заработать. Только для этого, конечно, нужно трудиться. И при этом проявлять ещё всякие чудеса смекалки. 
Но, знаешь, я уже давно поняла, что нельзя все мысли направлять только на поиски денег. Тогда какой-то бред выходит. Нужно хорошо выполнять свою работу и внимательно смотреть по сторонам. И при этом не забывать, что деньги - не самое главное. И вот тогда, скорее всего, деньги тебя и найдут. 
вот как-то так.
Друзья - тоже такое дело, наживное. Сегодня их нет, а завтра, глядишь, и они уже есть. Тут опять-таки не стоит сильно заморачиваться. Но и отталкивать тех, кто приходит к тебе с добрыми намерениями тоже не нужно. Опять-таки, внимательно смотри по сторонам. Это очень полезно. И увидишь, что всё не так уж и плохо.
Смысл жизни - это вообще такая странная штука. Все его ищут и никто не находит  :Smile: 
На самом деле, смыслом жизни может быть всё, что угодно. И мы сами себе его придумываем. Да, многим легче жить, зная для чего они живут. Ну так чем ты хуже? Придумай себе такой вот смысл, если он тебе так нужен.
А вот жизнь ненавидеть не стоит. Она может ответить тем же. ты ведь знаешь, что мысль материальна. 



> Я зашла сюда потому что мне одиноко и больно.Написать о себе мне здесь не удается.Я понимаю что уже ничего не исправить-это заложено во мне.Как бы реально умереть...лишь бы не сорваться..у меня толи предчувствие толи я видела это во сне,что могу остаться инвалидом если попытаюсь повеситься-тогда будет ад.блин,как написать..


 То, что ты зашла сюда - это уже хорошо. Значит, ты уже ищешь другие выходы, кроме смерти. А кто ищет  - тот найдет. 
А то, что писать о себе пока не получается - это тоже нормально. Просто ты ещё не привыкла. И поэтому сейчас ты как бы защищаешься. Ничего, скоро пройдет. И ты поймешь, что мы не кусаемся  :Smile:  и на самом деле хотим тебе помочь. 



> Завтра еще попытаюсь написать.Я дно.И пустота.Наверное я и человеком не считаюсь.Если люди узнают с кем я общалась.Легко говорить:деньги можно заработать,а друзей обрести.Да еще и когда 20лет жил затворником,и кажется что уже настал конец света.Думаете я больна.Нет.Пишу то что есть и то что чувствую.


 Смотрела фильм "Босиком по мостовой"? 
Если нет, то очень советую. Думаю, тебе будет полезно.
Кстати, лично я тебя больной не считаю. 
И то, что ты пишешь правду, ту, которую чувствуешь - это плюс тебе. 



> Выше себя не прыгнешь или как там говорится не помню.И еще я очень устала


 Если захочешь - то прыгнешь и выше себя. 
Но перед этим, да, нужно набраться сил.

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected],а как ты вообще живешь без друзей?ты вот так вот проводишь свою жизнь как описал?Ходишь в институт,приходишь домой,сидишь в интернете и слушаешь музыку?


 Не живу, а гнию от одиночества... Вот так и провожу, если я не в универе, то дома за этим осточертелым компом.




> А будущее ты своё видишь?хоть какое-то,предполагаемое?А как ты так живешь?Есть что-то реальное на чем ты держишься?Если есть,то повезло тебе.А мне держаться не за что,незакого.Людям настолько наплевать на друг друга что они даже не могут сделать хотя бы одну милость-придумать бесплатное средство для самоубийства чтобы быстро и без боли и всяких заморочек.Куда уж нам там-вы чтооо?мы же люди,гуманные люди.Только ведут себя как звери.Я выпала из естественного отбора.


 Будущее свое не вижу. Держаться не за что. Лишь надеюсь, что найду кого то со своего города, с такой же проблемой. Конечно бы хотелось найти понимающую девушку сф. Хотя шансы мои стремятся к нулю..

Еще - я так устал от виртуального общения, мне нужно нормальное общение - эмоции, слышать голос, настоящее!! Хотя бы голосом по скайпу. А не печатать этой долбаной клавой не открывая рот неделями! Вся моя жизнь состоит из жалкого печатного текста и смайликов.

----------


## Dalia

> А вот жизнь ненавидеть не стоит. Она может ответить тем же. ты ведь знаешь, что мысль материальна.


 А что делать, если ты любила жизни, а жизнь тебя в ответ возненавидела?

----------


## Irina

> [email protected],а как ты вообще живешь без друзей?ты вот так вот проводишь свою жизнь как описал?Ходишь в институт,приходишь домой,сидишь в интернете и слушаешь музыку?А будущее ты своё видишь?хоть какое-то,предполагаемое?А как ты так живешь?Есть что-то реальное на чем ты держишься?Если есть,то повезло тебе.А мне держаться не за что,незакого.Людям настолько наплевать на друг друга что они даже не могут сделать хотя бы одну милость-придумать бесплатное средство для самоубийства чтобы быстро и без боли и всяких заморочек.Куда уж нам там-вы чтооо?мы же люди,гуманные люди.Только ведут себя как звери.Я выпала из естественного отбора.


 +100

А еще меня умиляет отношение к нежелающим продолжать эту грязную возню:
они, конечно же все сумашедшие, разве можно добровольно уйти из жизни.

Помню где-то читала придчу об одном человеке, который не стал пить воду зараженную, а  остальные выпили. Все сошли с ума, но сумашедшим называли его, так как он был другой. В итоге ему пришлось выпить этой воды и стать сумашедшим, и они его приняли посчитав теперь здоровым. Так вот, чтобы жить в современном мире надо быть сумашедшим "здоровым" как большинство, а не задавать сложных вопрособ об истине и не желать другого идеального мира. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Irina

_



			
				На самом деле, смыслом жизни может быть всё, что угодно. И мы сами себе его придумываем. Да, многим легче жить, зная для чего они живут. Ну так чем ты хуже? Придумай себе такой вот смысл, если он тебе так нужен.
			
		

_ 

Вот так и живем всю жизнь в иллюзиях: то там себя обманешь, то здесь не заметишь. Глядишь и проживешь еще какое-то время.  Надоело вранье.

----------


## Irina

> А что делать, если ты любила жизни, а жизнь тебя в ответ возненавидела?


 Надо делать вид, что не замечаешь ненависти. И продолжать себя обманывать, что все замечательно, жизнь тебя очень любит. Придумать разных иллюзий и убедить себя в их правдивости. Так делает большинство, те, что бояться умирать.

----------


## Irina

> Будущее свое не вижу. Держаться не за что. Лишь надеюсь, что найду кого то со своего города, с такой же проблемой. Конечно бы хотелось найти понимающую девушку сф. Хотя шансы мои стремятся к нулю


 Ну с появлением интернета эта задача уже не так сложна. Обязательно найдешь кого-то. И шансов у тебя вагон и маленькая тележка. Какие твои годы.

----------


## Dalia

> Вот так и живем всю жизнь в иллюзиях: то там себя обманешь, то здесь не заметишь. Глядишь и проживешь еще какое-то время.  Надоело вранье.


 А иначе видимо и нельзя.

----------


## Dalia

Трудно, когда понимаешь, что ничего сделать не можешь. Лично у меня проблемы как следствие невезения. И решить их невозможно, можно только принять. Но тогда возникает ненависть к себе и полное отчаяние, как у *Хомосапиенс*.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну с появлением интернета эта задача уже не так сложна. Обязательно найдешь кого-то. И шансов у тебя вагон и маленькая тележка. Какие твои годы.


 Сколько мне ждать... 20 лет еще или 30? Можешь не отвечать. Я уже просто так написал.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

[email protected],ты не пробовал с кем-нибудь в универе подружиться?Найти занятие какое-нибудь любимое и полезное для тебя и других?Мне бы твои проблемы-4ый курс универа..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А вообще меня тошнит от людей которые врут...

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Вот так и живем всю жизнь в иллюзиях: то там себя обманешь, то здесь не заметишь. Глядишь и проживешь еще какое-то время.  Надоело вранье.


 Это как раз не вранье.
Просто смысл жизни - это что-то такое, что не бывает объективным.
У меня - свой. У Вас - он другой. У каждого своё. 
К тому же, он постоянно меняется. меняется со временем. В детстве - он один, в юности - другой, в старости - третий. Меняется в зависимости от материального положения: у богатых один, а у бедных другой. Меняется в зависимости от социальной ситуации: во время войны смыслы не такие, как в мирное время. Меняется от семейного положения: женщина, у которой есть ребенок будет рассуждать не так, как та, у которой ребенка нет. и т.д.
И поэтому сказать, что я знаю, в чем смысл жизни нельзя. 
Но если кому-то так жизненно необходим этот смысл жизни, то почему бы и не придумать.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Про вранье я написала [email protected]А про смысл жизни-когда у людей ЕСТЬ ЖИЗНЬ-они о её смысле не задумываются.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Почему одни живут  проживая несколько жизней,с жиру бесятся,а другие нет,не имея ни одной,только боль одна..за что?..когда уже этот долбаный раздел откроется?!

----------


## Irina

> Про вранье я написала [email protected]А про смысл жизни-когда у людей ЕСТЬ ЖИЗНЬ-они о её смысле не задумываются.


 Большинство не задумывается. А те, кто задумался здесь оказались.




> Сколько мне ждать... 20 лет еще или 30? Можешь не отвечать. Я уже просто так написал.


 Я все-таки отвечу. Думаю, ты хороший парень и, если не просто ждать, а искать, то найти подходящего человека ты сможешь. Но когда это случиться я сказать, к сожалению, не могу, т.к. не ясновидящая. Но было бы не плохо уметь предсказывать будущее. Всегда мечтала знать, что меня ждет, чтобы соломки подстелить.

----------


## Selbstmord

Как бы я тоже хотел просто взять и раствориться и чтобы при этом все следы моего пребывания в этом мире были уничтожены, включая воспоминания обо мне людей, окружавших меня...это было бы просто чудесно.

----------


## Дима_

Хомосапиенс, вы, как я понял, девушка? У вас действительно все очень плохо? Вы пробовали изменить себя и не быть пустотой? Что вам не хватает для этого? Как я понимаю, вы живы только потому, что не нашли надежного способа суицида. Как вас спасти (вы очень серьезно на смерть настроены)? Как только надежный способ появится, писать на форуме вы не будете.

*только боль одна..за что?* - это просто невезуха...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Это жизнь.или я такая.да,если и я..я себя ненавижу..и жизнь тоже.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Спасите,подскажите способ как умереть реально.Насчет жизни и спасения..я иллюзиями питать себя не хочу.

----------


## Дима_

На этом форуме запрещено призывать к суициду...А так, разрезать себя трамваем, электричкой, сжечь себя или задохнуться от дыма, потеря крови, залезть в трансформаторную будку или ЛЭП, утопиться, привязав тяжелый предмет к себе малого объема.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не смешно.Да и способы не очень.Я ж не садо-мазо,как тут некоторые..недейственно и мало осуществимо.

----------


## Дима_

Я вообще то серьезно говорил! Как после этого можно выжить? И осуществимо, по сравнению с огнестрельным оружием, взрывчаткой и т.д. Миллионы людей кончают с собой и их не останавливает проблема в способе суицида.

----------


## Дима_

> Почему одни живут  проживая несколько жизней,с жиру бесятся,а другие нет,не имея ни одной,только боль одна..за что?


 Это к вопросу "Почему я собой родился, почему я в себе, а не в другом человеке, почему моё сознание во мне и т.д.?". Где то на форуме это обсуждали. Но изменить, к сожалению нельзя, в другое тело сознание не перенесешь. Как выпало в ком быть - так и есть...
Человек, у которого плохая жизнь, живет для того, чтобы страдать и мучиться. Те кто начнут говорить "Суицид - это плохо, грех, не надо делать"...говорить то легко, а ради этого разговора человек продолжает бессмысленно жить и страдать, только потому что другие так сказали! Вы же не испытываете те страдания, которые у неё, почему тогда она должна их испытывать? И нормальной жизни нет, и не прекращены мучения, как будто человек застрял посередине. Может её прожитые года "равноцены" 70 годам, прожитых другим человеком и для НЕЁ достаточно тех лет, которые она прожила? 

Это не призыв к суициду, а вопрос - зачем не вылезать из болота, но и не тонуть, какой смысл? Хомосапиенс, ещё раз напиши по пунктам какие проблемы тебе надо решить, из-за чего ты не хочешь жить. Говорят "нет неразрешимых ситуаций, есть люди, которые не видят решение проблемы"! Может тебе тут что подскажут. Мне и другим непонятна твоя проблема, ты пишешь что ты "пустота", и всё!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Наверное причина в том,что у меня не было НИКОГДА того чего я хочу(друзья,любовь,счет,уважение).я наверное уже решилась умереть.надо только найти хороший и подходящий для меня способ.меня привела жизнь к этому итогу.Да это и не жизнь!это существование.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Обстоятельства в те которые я родилась.отсутствие сил.веры и поддержки.и желания.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Хомосапиенс, давай я буду тебя поддерживать, мне тоже одиноко, давай встретимся где-нибудь в ставрополе, я хочу туда приехать..
и может быть что-нибудь придумаем...  :Wink:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я далеко живу от Ставрополя.И вообще это страшный район.там вечно что-нибудь взрывают..вообще,как можно жить в таких городах..под поддержкой имелось ввиду родительская поддержка.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А родителей нету ? или что не так с ними ...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да лучше бы их не было.Кроме их нытья и нервотрепательства я от них ничего не получила.ни морально ни материально.они неудачники.овощи.

----------


## огрызок тепла

спорим, они о тебе тоже самое думают?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

И что с того?я что просилась на этот свет?они хотят "собрать хлеб с незасеянного поля,причем с неудобренного,заросшего и не паханного".хотя нет.они вообще ничего не хотят.Они овощи.они что есть что их нет.Я для них не существую.У меня есть старшая сестра.вот она для них существует.

----------


## мутный тип

> И что с того?я что просилась на этот свет?они хотят "собрать хлеб с незасеянного поля,причем с неудобренного,заросшего и не паханного".хотя нет.они вообще ничего не хотят.Они овощи.они что есть что их нет.Я для них не существую.У меня есть старшая сестра.вот она для них существует.


 Вечная ревность к старшим, я тоже ненавижу старшую сестру, но по своему уважаю её, она нашла свое, работу получает сейчас второе высшее и все сама.... А всегда был ммладшим меня вечно сюсюкали а что толку??? Я разбалованный, и уже обыдлевшийся, ни любви ни тоски ни жалости , как сволочь.... Живу каким то придуманным собой миром и давлю здаровье,  по две пачки сигарет в день, нарко пати и ещё тренажерка и запредельные веса, когда нибудь мой организм не выдержит .... я сам себя загоню.... а бедность понятие относительное, я тоже никогда не видел роскоши, да и не стремлюсь к ней.........

----------


## Дима_

У каждого свой выбор, по какой дороге ему идти...Если человек выбрал, то мы, форумчане, его выбор изменить не можем! Может только пытаться доказывать, почему именно эта дорога верная.
Если выбрал, зачем здесь по 100 раз спрашивать "что мне делать? " ? Первое что надо - победить лень и делать что-то, даже если видишь что ничего не получается. А если не победить - просто бесмысленно здесь писать будут и тонуть ещё больше, а вылезти будет всё сложнее. Можеь стоит задуматься и начать что-то делать, пока вы не утонули так глубоко, что уже никак не вылезешь? Если такое будущее наступит, вспомните мои слова, но вернутся в прошлое нельзя будет!

Почему бы не изменить будущее? Ведь пока его можно изменить, надо пробовать! Дотягивать до необратимых действий/событий не стоит, необратимые - это значит что единственным выходом будет только суицид. Если ваше будущее - умереть через год, необратимо загнав себя в угол - ну что ж, в приннципе не очень страшно, вы сами выбрали что "Моя жизнь  - это прожитые 20/30 лет, и мне больше не надо".

Думаю, наиглавнейший вопрос, решающий судьбу человека - тема http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3470 .

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Дни идут,время бежит.Ничего не меняется.Все дни одинаковы.Ничего не люблю,никого не люблю.Ничего не хочу.А всё потому что мне не дано.Ничего не дано.даже нормального способа умереть не найти.как бы хотелось растворится просто.читаю форумы,пишут какой-то бред.идиотизм.тупое нытье.везет тем кому дано,они поныли и дальше живут по-инерции,по привычке.Даже те,кого осуждают,живут.И живут себе неплохо.Не всю жизнь,но хотя бы её часть.и счастливы были.а те,кого и не вспоминают,так и находятся между "небом и землей".либо существуют в виде инвалида или овоща.или чма.Я не хочу существовать.И жизнь как будто издевается,посылая людей морально убивающих.за что мне всё это.

----------


## Игорёк

> а те,кого и не вспоминают,так и находятся между "небом и землей".


 Не ври!) Я тебя вчера на работе вспоминал) даже мысленно разговаривал.. Знаю что тебе всеравно, жалко. Может это как раз меня и цепляет ))

----------


## June

> Для того чтобы жить дальше, надо смириться с мылью, что ничего хорошего в жизни нас уже не ждёт.


 Я пробовал. Первое время становится немного лучше, потому что не надо ничего делать и беспокоиться по этому поводу. Но потом становится намного хуже.

----------


## Дима_

Nord говорил, что из любой ситуации есть выход. Если люди его не видят - это значит что ОНИ его не видят, но это не значит, что его нет! Какое решение проблемы может быть в данной теме и кто/что может превратить фантазии и буквы на экране в реальные действия?

----------


## Игорёк

> Я пробовал. Первое время становится немного лучше, потому что не надо ничего делать и беспокоиться по этому поводу. Но потом становится намного хуже.


 +1. тоже пытался. Меня хватило дня на 3-4...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> даже мысленно разговаривал..


 О чем?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Я тут одно понял. В нашей ситуации (в целом для тех, кто хочет соскочить). Для того чтобы жить дальше, надо смириться с мылью, что ничего хорошего в жизни нас уже не ждёт.


 от такого осознания я и хочу сдохнуть.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

То есть от смирения.Смирение для меня-рабство.Рабство-мерзость.

----------


## Игорёк

Сейчас вспомню.... а!..  просил тебя рассказать про семью, про родителей, про прошлое. Про себя что-то говорил, но не помню точно. Говорил что "легче встретиться было с тем кто уже знает мои проблемы, и мне уже стесняться толком нечего". Ты была в сером коротком клетчатом пальто, мы готовили шашлык, пили красное полусладкое, мило беседовали (есть одно место хорошее).  Вот как-то так все и было )) Не вру!))
 Я был достаточно бодр и весел, изредко шутил. Ты показалась мне несколько замкнутой, растеряной, не очень довольной мероприятием..

----------


## Игорёк

А! еще ты материлась! а я как всегда нет ))  Но я со сылкой на возраст простил, покольку сам метерился в те годы как сапожник.. 
Как кстати день рожденья прошел ? Что делала ? какое настроение было?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Ты была в сером коротком клетчатом пальто, мы готовили шашлык, пили красное полусладкое, мило беседовали (есть одно место хорошее).  Вот как-то так все и было )) Не вру!))
>  Я был достаточно бодр и весел, изредко шутил. Ты показалась мне несколько замкнутой, растеряной, не очень довольной мероприятием..


 Ты бредишь,Женя?))Где была?)И в жизни я не матерюсь.Я вообще не живу.И с людьми не общаюсь.Материлась потому что способ чтобы самоубиться оказался херней.Просто меня за..ло это существование.я хочу его хотя бы закончить без боли!И пальто у меня нету серого клетчатого.Я обычно в черном средней длины из какой-то ткани плащике выбераюсь из норы.)А в контакте с людьми моё лицо становится пунцовым и пытаюсь поскорее скрыться.а с Димочкой такого не было..........эх..

----------


## Игорёк

Лен, я не знаю почему, но очень бы хотелось встретиться именно с тобой. Возможно потому что ты пессимистичнее всех тех девушек с кем я общался с форума. Из-за этого я буду чувствовать себя увереннее (самореализация за счет слабости других). Может даже и так, не знаю. Может быть потому что ты не хочешь со мной общаться, по каким-то непонятным мне причинам, и мне хочется доказать что я не такой плохой, как кажусь).
 Есть вопросы, для приватной переписки, если позволишь конечно )

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А мне не очем общаться.почему не хочу,вот же пишу тебе.спрашивай в личке.

----------


## Игорёк

Было дело. не помню где и как, но вроде я предложил тебе пообщяться на какую-то тему, твой ответ был - "с тобой-то чтоли ?! не нифига.. " )

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не помню такого..я такого не говорила.Я помню как ты сказал что я похожа на дочку алкоголика.Интересно как выглядят дочка не алкоголика...Я хотела сказать что ты тоже не особо похож на сына губернатора Калифорнии,но не смогла,потому что у меня глючил интернет. :Stick Out Tongue: Первое впечатление у меня было что ты какой-то пошляк извращенец пишущий пошлятину.Сейчас,не знаю.Человек и человек.обычный.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну щяс гляну личку, пороюсь в грязном белье, так сказать ))
Я вроде говорил что ты вероятно очень похожа на своего отца-алкаша.. ну как бы сказать - ты больше похожа на отца, чем на мать, я почти уверен. (Подтверди?)..  Ну а про то что он алкаш, ты сама говорила не раз. 

Про извращенца ? - сложный вопрос.. иногда мне кажется что я такой. Иногда кажется что я вообще фригидный.  Ну вообще я думаю что нечно среднее, в толпе. Бляди, малолетки, проститутки, и минет за проезд на машине меня не интересуют. Хотя знаю пару циников, которые могут переспать в первый день знакомства, а на утро послать. При том что у них есть жены, или постоянные подруги.  
 Может еслибы я был здоров физически, и ко мне бы все липли как к ним, я был бы  такой же. Сейчас сложно сказать.. 
 Ну а так, если девушка принципиальна в вопросах анального и орального секса, то она мне не интресна... но я не считаю что это извращение, при определенной душевной близости. Так что думай сама. 
 Если ты про то что я сидел на сайте гомиков ? - так то был просто смутный период. Просто не знал куда деваться, был молод, было очень плохо, искал всевозможные альтернативы. Посмотрел - понял что не моё. С тех пор больше даже не думал об этой теме. Не моё это, ну никак... Я обычный нормальный мужик, с традиционными семейными и сексуальными принципами. Просто внешне несколько незадлся. Вот и вся разница ))

----------


## Игорёк

Я - 



> если хочешь можем пообщаться, у тебя есть ася или скайп ?


 Ты - 



> с таким как ты?нет,спасибо.


 Про батю не могу найти. Последнее твое сообщение как ты мне фотки отправляла.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А,это я думала что ты извращенец какой-то.Про похожесь на папу-говорят что похожа на дедушку,папиного папу и еще на маму слегка.Думаю да,похожа.А папа больше похож на свою маму,мою бабушку.и сестра на них.На фото и в жизни я отличаюсь.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну вообщем такого яркого сходства нет ? значит ошибался... 



> На фото и в жизни я отличаюсь.


 ну это банальность.. Я тоже на многих фотках вроде ничего) В зеркалах, на видео, ну и вообще в жизни намного хуже.. Бывают и такие фотки что хочется застрелиться!) Я их моментально удаляю, если не мои - игнорирую..  лишние нервы. На групповых по возможноси не фотаюсь. Но они обычно получаются более-менее, но всеравно боюсь..фобия наверно уже.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вот такой я конченый человек.А ты,Игорек,дурью страдаешь небось.Девушка у тебя вроде была,куда подевалась?

----------


## Neron

> Да я конченый уже человек)у меня уже атрофия мозга наверное началась.я ничего не соображаю-и не знаю как мне жить-нахожусь просто в пустом простанстве.Добрая..для меня ничего нет-ни добра ни зла.я его не различаю.кроме четырех стен я редко что вижу-где-то год я уже не выхожу из дома да практически и не выходила.Мне кажется что конец света уже настал.Люди-не люди-они зверье,у которых перед глазами только одни деньги.я не вижу будущего.То есть вижу,у меня уже глюки стали появляться-дежавю и вещие сны-а может мне кажется..я уже боюсь и жить и умереть.крыша наверное едет..


 О у меня почти такое же...Из дома выхожу только на работу... Подумываю о... Но прст негде дома... Нет перекладины, чтобы повеситься, а так я - готова... Я уже неск. раз стояла в петле, но смалодушничала, щяс чувствую - нас..ть на все... Вроде как готова ко всему уже...

----------


## Игорёк

Девушка проблемная, это было бы хорошо, если бы она осознавала свои проблемы. Но она почему-то считает что все нормально. Мне такое не надо. Там одни разочарования, последнее время даже в сексе. Перспектив и будущего нет. Поэтому я сознательно выбрал одиночество.. 
 Но вот почитав форумы, как многие мучаются на ровном месте из-за несчастной любви, причем зачастую к дуракам (я не про твой случай), задумался - а вдруг она мучается также сейчас?.. У нее-то совсем плохи дела. Маловероятно что у нее кто-то будет еще. И сама она говорила что я у нее последний.. Вообщем теперь тоже душа болит.. Но ничего сделать я не могу. Могу в гости пригласить, или приехать. Это 100% закончится сексом, иногда бывает желание, но такой цинизм слижком силён даже для меня). Благо что не особо хочется... 
 Мне её жаль, в том плане что она не далека умом, её мировозрение испорчено напроч, но ничего обьяснить я не смог, тут только одни сожаления, больше ничего..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А как понять не далека умом?я тоже такая?Какая должна быть чтобы умная?Вот Ди умная,у неё три образования)В Краснодаре живет, Игорек)у неё три образования.только с внешностью плохо.вато

----------


## Neron

> Девушка проблемная, это было бы хорошо, если бы она осознавала свои проблемы. Но она почему-то считает что все нормально. Мне такое не надо. Там одни разочарования, последнее время даже в сексе. Перспектив и будущего нет. Поэтому я сознательно выбрал одиночество..


 Какой-то расплывчатй пост... Наверное девушка невротического типа... Или это она склонна к суициду?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Три магнитофона,куртки кожаные,три.три образования.И на вид она не брутальная,симпатичная.еще у неё квартира своя,двухкомнатная

----------


## Зеркало

Если то, что вы пишите правда - то вы слабые люди. Вы не можете поменять свою жизнь потому что конечно проще жить ничего не делая, а все сваливать на судьбу. "Зачем я радилась?", "Я ничтожество", "У меня нет друзей". Правильно пусть течет все по течению, я ведь такой слабый что с удововольствием сохраню все что мне в себе не нравится, все что мне мешает жить, ведь что-то для этого делать - это так сложно. Но люди меня не понимают... А еще вы упиваетесь своей болью, вам нравится писать что вы ничтожество, а самое главное - под заголовком: "Я не знаю как мне жить", вы не хотите найти на это ответ, вам не нужна поддержка, и чем дольше вы будете обсуждать свою проблему - тем больше вы будете ощущать кайфа с чувством слез в носу и глубоко опущенной головой. 
Один тут вообще с аватаром гладиатора, главного актера фильма, который учит нас не здаваться когда все хреново, и тот опустил руки и пытается позакомится с себе подобной чтобы еще раз понять что он нечтожество. Я тебя обломаю, друг. Вся фишка в том, что та девушка, которую ты хочешь спасти от суицида, а при возможности построить наконец-то норм жизнь, основываясь на логике "мы такие одинакого жалкие и поэтому возможно сможем постоить счастье спасая друг друга от отчуждения", она никогда с тобой не будет общаться. А знаешь почему? психологическая травма в детстве и глубокая дипрессия сейчас на основе проблем с внешностью. Она хочет быть счастливой, она обожглась много раз и психика больше не хочет травм. Чувство безысходности, старые нормы рушатся, новые не успели сформироваться + формирование психики при котором все чувства обостряются (15-25 лет) = самоубийство, суицид ---> полное положение болта на все остальные аспекты жизни так как намного проще понимать что ты не жив-ни метв. Ведь ты же уже убил себя в голове, и мир ведь так ужасен. Получается замкнутый круг, который вы сами усиливаете бесконечными жалобами на свою жизнь в форумах, а в первую очередь у себя в голове.
Да ребят вы жалкие, и не потому что вы одиноки, некрасивы, невезучи, не имеете друзей и т.п., а потому что вы ничего не хотите менять (более того, вам просто лень), так вам лучше живется. Люди звери - у них все окэ и они на вас не глядят - еще одно оправдание своей лени. Ну конечно можно возразить: "я пробывал менять свою жизнь, но что бы я не делал, только силы и нервы потратил, все также". Ну да, отличное оправдание чтобы не жить. А еще: "Если я умру, тогда они вспомнят меня!! Заплачат!" Но ты этого, дура, не увидишь!
Короче, вы ничего в себе неизмените, вам проще упиваться своим горем, чем что-то менять, так что режте вены или навсегда оставайтесь ничтожествами. Вам лень распорядится единственным что у вас есть так как вам хочется. И даже лень пытаться (если даже опять). Ничтожества.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Читаю и в душе плачу.осколки души пишет за что ты себя не любишь,ведь у каждого есть что-то за что его можно любить.да уж..я прям себя "обожаю" за то что кому-то я кажусь и такой какая есть красивой.унижения больше чем это помоему невозможно получить.понимая что кроме тела ты ничего не стоишь.наверное веревка это самый надежный способ.хотя..спрыгнуть с табуретки это надо иметь мужество.А может,лучше ношпы сожрать,вон чего-то Далии не слышно,может схавала да померла..хотя чет сомнения терзают..Но несмотря на  мучительную болезненность от неё читала на другом форуме,мне наверное уже будет скоро пофиг,куплю да нажрусь ношпы лишь бы сдохнуть...

----------


## Зеркало

> куплю да нажрусь ношпы лишь бы сдохнуть...


 Ношпа основана на травах. От нее не умирают. Умирают, например, от анальгина

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Если то, что вы пишите правда - то вы слабые люди. Вы не можете поменять свою жизнь потому что конечно проще жить ничего не делая, а все сваливать на судьбу. "Зачем я радилась?", "Я ничтожество", "У меня нет друзей". Правильно пусть течет все по течению, я ведь такой слабый что с удововольствием сохраню все что мне в себе не нравится, все что мне мешает жить, ведь что-то для этого делать - это так сложно. Но люди меня не понимают... А еще вы упиваетесь своей болью, вам нравится писать что вы ничтожество, а самое главное - под заголовком: "Я не знаю как мне жить", вы не хотите найти на это ответ, вам не нужна поддержка, и чем дольше вы будете обсуждать свою проблему - тем больше вы будете ощущать кайфа с чувством слез в носу и глубоко опущенной головой. 
> Один тут вообще с аватаром гладиатора, главного актера фильма, который учит нас не здаваться когда все хреново, и тот опустил руки и пытается позакомится с себе подобной чтобы еще раз понять что он нечтожество. Я тебя обломаю, друг. Вся фишка в том, что та девушка, которую ты хочешь спасти от суицида, а при возможности построить наконец-то норм жизнь, основываясь на логике "мы такие одинакого жалкие и поэтому возможно сможем постоить счастье спасая друг друга от отчуждения", она никогда с тобой не будет общаться. А знаешь почему? психологическая травма в детстве и глубокая дипрессия сейчас на основе проблем с внешностью. Она хочет быть счастливой, она обожглась много раз и психика больше не хочет травм. Чувство безысходности, старые нормы рушатся, новые не успели сформироваться + формирование психики при котором все чувства обостряются (15-25 лет) = самоубийство, суицид ---> полное положение болта на все остальные аспекты жизни так как намного проще понимать что ты не жив-ни метв. Ведь ты же уже убил себя в голове, и мир ведь так ужасен. Получается замкнутый круг, который вы сами усиливаете бесконечными жалобами на свою жизнь в форумах, а в первую очередь у себя в голове.
> Да ребят вы жалкие, и не потому что вы одиноки, некрасивы, невезучи, не имеете друзей и т.п., а потому что вы ничего не хотите менять (более того, вам просто лень), так вам лучше живется. Люди звери - у них все окэ и они на вас не глядят - еще одно оправдание своей лени. Ну конечно можно возразить: "я пробывал менять свою жизнь, но что бы я не делал, только силы и нервы потратил, все также". Ну да, отличное оправдание чтобы не жить. А еще: "Если я умру, тогда они вспомнят меня!! Заплачат!" Но ты этого, дура, не увидишь!
> Короче, вы ничего в себе неизмените, вам проще упиваться своим горем, чем что-то менять, так что режте вены или навсегда оставайтесь ничтожествами. Вам лень распорядится единственным что у вас есть так как вам хочется. И даже лень пытаться (если даже опять). Ничтожества.


 И че?Критик наш нешшщастный....Я и так о себе всё знаю...

----------


## Зеркало

> И че?Критик наш нешшщастный....Я и так о себе всё знаю...


 Теперь чувствуешь себя еще более ничтожной чем раньше?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Ношпа основана на травах. От нее не умирают. Умирают, например, от анальгина


 А поподробнее можно?

Хотя конечно некоторые аспекты не точны.Мне насрать будет кто-то плакать по мне или нет.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Теперь чувствуешь себя еще более ничтожной чем раньше?


 Знаете...меня не терзают те кто мне ничем помочь не может.А чувствовать себя ничтожной я не чувствую уже.Я ничего не чувствую кроме желания уснуть навсегда.Я у одного человека научилась одной вещи-не обращать на ту критику которая является правдой.почему меня это должно терзать,мне пофиг.

----------


## Зеркало

> А поподробнее можно?
> 
> Хотя конечно некоторые аспекты не точны.Мне насрать будет кто-то плакать по мне или нет.


 Ммм... Большинство сильных обезболивающих при передозировке вызывают сметрь. Анальгин туда входит. На этом основана эвтаназия (умертвление больных раком), но я бы Вам советовал всетаки выпить сначала ношпу, она многим вправляет мозги, так как после нее в мозгу возникают реакции напоминающие реации при смерти. Тогда Вы ощутите смерть но не умрете и возможно для Вас жизнь поменяется. Хотя тут тоже есть риск умереть

----------


## Зеркало

> Знаете...меня не терзают те кто мне ничем помочь не может.А чувствовать себя ничтожной я не чувствую уже.Я ничего не чувствую кроме желания уснуть навсегда.Я у одного человека научилась одной вещи-не обращать на ту критику которая является правдой.почему меня это должно терзать,мне пофиг.


 Знаете, если человек перестал чувствовать, то он уже по сути мертв. Я бы даже сказал что вам повезло, потому что уже нет смысла умирать.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А ничтожная жизнь лучше чем смерть думаете?....Это,а эритрофобию и социофобию не знаете как вылечить?И лень еще.И еще работу найти.Еще как гением стать не знаете?Мой знакомый умирал,сказал,не страшно.хотя у него был ожог половины тела и потеря крови большая.А про повешенье не знаете?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А вы 20лет в одиночестве поживите,тоже умрете)

----------


## Зеркало

> А ничтожная жизнь лучше чем смерть думаете?....Это,а эритрофобию и социофобию не знаете как вылечить?И лень еще.И еще работу найти.Еще как гением стать не знаете?Мой знакомый умирал,сказал,не страшно.хотя у него был ожог половины тела и потеря крови большая.А про повешенье не знаете?


 Я не знаю что такое "эритро". Социофобия вылечивается преодолеванием себя. Существует множество тренингов, которые позволяют вылечить социофобию быстро. Время лечения лишь зависет от причины возникновения социофобии, скорее всего это детская травма или воспитание в дет.доме. Лень - это как раз самое сложное, это уже зависит только от Вас. Вылечив лень вы добъетесь всего остального - работу, образование. А ваш знакомый именно что умирал, а вы здоровы! (надеюсь)
А повешенье - это неверояно сильные судороги и чувство удушья. Последние секунды жизни Вы будете переносить невероятную боль, мучиться.

----------


## old_loner

> Еще как гением стать не знаете?


 заниматься умственным трудом/упражнениями. помогает




> И еще работу найти.


 повышать навыки в том что нравится/умеешь.+см. выше



> И лень еще.


 см. выше на 1 пункт



> а эритрофобию и социофобию не знаете как вылечить?


 см. выше на 1 пункт

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Я не знаю что такое "эритро".


 Повезло что не знаете.И вообще всем другим так повезло что  не знают что это такое.а для меня это наверное самая главная причина.потому что я боюсь этого больше всего.Эритро-Эритроциты-боязнь покраснеть.Иначе "блашинг-синдром".При малейшем контакте и обращении к человеке,а если человек к тебе обращается,то уж тем более пунцевеет лицо,шея и грудь и долго не проходит.походу наследственная херня,потому что наблюдаю это и у своего папашки.Лечится путем дорогой операции и опасна для здоровья,может сделать тебя овощем.Вот так вот и будет всякое БЫДЛО говорить"Ой,а че эта у тебя РОЖА красная?"

----------


## Игорёк

А я вот только сейчас узнал что такое эритрофобия.. смешно ))) Блин, каких только проблем не бывает у людей )

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Знакомый на войне умирал будучи подорванный на растяжке в здоровом молодом возрасте.

----------


## Игорёк

Ой, Лен, извини, я не знал. Тогда это уже не фобия а болезнь.. Разные вещи..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> А я вот только сейчас узнал что такое эритрофобия.. смешно ))) Блин, каких только проблем не бывает у людей )


 смешно будет девушке которая увидит что у тебя в штанах

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Тогда я тоже извиняюсь за свои слова

----------


## Игорёк

Нет, ей будет грустно )) 
Ну хотя пока никакой негативной реации не наблюдал), а всё потому что я молодец! - тчательно скрываю свои недостатки!!))

 Лена, ты регламентировала свои покраснения именно как фобию, а получается что это наследственное заболевание, синдром. Тоесть получается что причиной многих твоих проблем стала болезнь, которая мешала тебе развиваться и жить...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Большинство сильных обезболивающих при передозировке вызывают сметрь. Анальгин туда входит. На этом основана эвтаназия.


 Откуда вы знаете,вы врач?Тут одна больная раком говорящая что она борец за эвтаназию и типа она медик ни словом не обмолвлялась об Анальгине,а вообще о сердечных препаратах писала.И еще тут думаю бан светит,поэтому не могли бы вы быть так любезны если вам не сложно написать мне в личку?

----------


## old_loner

спросит кто-то, и что? чего сразу быдло то? много людей со всякими проблемами, намного более серьезными и не решаемыми, как, например, инвалиды и т.д., однако понимают что никто им не поможет кроме их самих и преодолевают свои ограниченности и держатся бодрячком.
а тут чепуха какая-то, краснеешь и все.
в чем проблема то? ты ж не в конкурсе красоты собираешься учавствовать )

----------


## Игорёк

old_loner, дело в том в бессознательной юности такие проблемы могут испортить жизнь. Человек замыкается, появляется много других фобий - дисмор, социо, и т.д... Страшна не сама проблема, а ее последсвия, которые могут покалечить весь характер и перспективы на будущую жизнь..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Покрась лицо и шею в красно-бурый цвет и пообщайся с людьми .узнаешь.

----------


## old_loner

Игорёк, проблем в юности да и в вузе и у меня хватало, не хочу рассказывать =) 
все равно рано или поздно надо решать все проблемы. когда попадаешь во взрослую жизнь у тебя появляются какие-то обязанности, нужно деньги доставать и т.д., тут уже не до комплексов и т.д., а все упирется в лень и эгоизм хочет человек решать проблемы или все на других валить и себя оправдывать. 
надо делать самому что-то полезное, а не плыть по течению. а то люди больше о себе думают как кто посмотрит кто что скажет какую оценку поставят, есть парень/девушка или нет, зарабатываешь больше или меньше чем остальные. проблема в нетерпении получить что-то тогда, когда будешь к этому готов, тк хочется сразу и нахаляву, как у всех. сначала работа/победа над собой >>потом результат. и ничего страшного если позже чем у остальных.
можно сказать что настоящую свободу я почувствовал только после попытки су, когда уже смиряешься со всем и полностью все пересматриваешь отбрасывая какие-то мелочные страхи, надежды и тд ерунду. в общем перед такими вопросами как жизнь и смерть настолько мелочные проблемы на самом деле не играют ни какой роли и следовательно списывать на них это даже эгоизм.

Хомосапиенс, ну красная у тебя рожа, ну посмотрит кто-то, обьясни ему и тд, что всю жизнь будешь по этому поводу напрягаться? все равно рано или поздно, в 30, в 40, в 50 ты просто устанешь обрашать на это внимание. просто заипет ) и никакие отмазки о злом обществе и тд уже не прокатят даже для себя )
если ты представляешь какой-то интерес для людей (являешься специалистом в чем-то, ценным работником), остальные еще будут помогать тебе это преодолеть. если ты бесполезный человек и во всем остальных винишь то и к тебе такое же отношение будет ) все просто

----------


## Игорёк

> А как понять не далека умом?я тоже такая?Какая должна быть чтобы умная?Вот Ди умная,у неё три образования)В Краснодаре живет, Игорек)у неё три образования.только с внешностью плохо.вато


 Недалека умом, значит мировозрение ее запоганено какими-то непонятными принципами.. Я не хочу говорить подробности, это нетактично. Мне вот абсолютно безразлично на образование. Оно говорит об усердности и целеустремленности, но далеко не об уме..

----------


## Каин

Не, проблама жесть! Я до сих пор помню, как однажды покраснел на глазах у всего класса, а кто-то даже крикнул,"смотри покраснел!" Я тогда готов был сквозь землю провалиться. Хотя,для того кто это кричал была,вообще,не проблема. Вот так и *Зеркало* говорит "смотри ничтожество!" Ненавижу,когда умный говорит глупому "как можно быть таким глупцом?!" и когда сильный говорит слабому "как можно быть таким слабым?!". Я скорее *Зеркало* признаю ничтожеством,чем* Хомосапиенс*.Боль человека надо понимать,а не осуждать.

----------


## Игорёк

У меня однокласник (школьный друг) краснел, как помидор, в неловких ситуациях.. но не помню чтобы он комплексовал по этому поводу. и вообще как-то эта тама никогда не затрагивалась. Может потому что он во всем остальном нормален...
Вообще я думаю что для девушек это более критичней. Пожилые алкаши вон тоже красные, и ничего страшного. Как-то не особо это привлекает внимание.

----------


## Каин

С чего ты взял,что он не комплексовал? Не говорить,далеко не означачает не думать. Сколько пацанов дрочит? И сколько из них в этом признаются?

----------


## Игорёк

Ну потому что он был здоровый как бык. девушка и половые отношения у него были в 17, собственно как раз тогда мы и перестали общаться..Некогда ему было комплексовать )

----------


## Хомосапиенс

И чем тут люди занимаются,не понимаю...кроме того что тешат своё самолюбие.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну хотябы так, а почему бы и нет ?)

----------


## Каин

Только что хотел написась,опередил.Что в этом плохого?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что плохого в том что тебя унижают.

----------


## Каин

Ты о чем, кто кого здесь унижает?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

О том что моё лицо уже второй раз называют рожей.это у вас те кто писал пропитые рожи.а у меня лицо.да и еще бред всякий пишут.Я никого ни в чем не обвиняю.

----------


## Каин

Если бы они твое лицо видели,тогда бы слово рожа было оскорблением,а так оно ничего не означает. Ну,назовет тебя кто-нибудь кривоногой и чтО? Он и понятия не имеет какие у тебя ноги. Может они у тебя очень даже стройные.
Ну,а по поводу бреда,прости. Знай я,каких слов избегать в твоей теме, я неприменно их бы избегал.

----------


## Игорёк

да, я писал "рожа" про тебя, ну не со злости, с юмором же просто).. Больше не буду, извини...

----------


## old_loner

> О том что моё лицо уже второй раз называют рожей


 так ты первая написала про рожу. теперь когда мы тебе пишем использую твои же слова ты обижаешься. и вообще людей быдлом и тд называешь.
тебе наверно в кайф привлекать внимание к себе и своим проблемам, и ждать от людей (быдла =) ) извинений =) 
жить наверно скучно бы было если б некого задеть и заставлять извиняться ) обманываешь нас наверно, специально краснееш ) от ненависти к людишкам, а не чего-то другого ))))
смотри не лопни ))))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Old_loner,иди куда шел и отстань от меня.

----------


## Зеркало

> Вот так и *Зеркало* говорит "смотри ничтожество!" Ненавижу,когда умный говорит глупому "как можно быть таким глупцом?!" и когда сильный говорит слабому "как можно быть таким слабым?!". Я скорее *Зеркало* признаю ничтожеством,чем* Хомосапиенс*.Боль человека надо понимать,а не осуждать.


  Я не осуждаю боль человека, я осуждаю действие человека по этому поводу. А это совсем разные вещи.

----------


## Зеркало

> Откуда вы знаете,вы врач?Тут одна больная раком говорящая что она борец за эвтаназию и типа она медик ни словом не обмолвлялась об Анальгине,а вообще о сердечных препаратах писала.И еще тут думаю бан светит,поэтому не могли бы вы быть так любезны если вам не сложно написать мне в личку?


  Я не врач, но пришлось сдавать много медицинских рефератов в универе, по этому имею представление как что работает. А про эвтаназию - конечно там не анальгин используется, но наркотики. В каждом обезболивающем есть доля наркотика. Я не буду ничего больше писать по этому поводу.

По поводу эритрофобии - это как раз и есть точка отсчета всех, абсолютно всех Ваших проблем. Все остальное - вытекающие последствия. У меня есть множество вариантов как Вам помочь, но лучше чтобы вы обратились к дипломированному психологу, так как тут слишком много может быть вытикающих нюансов... Единственное что могу сказать - тут проблема не в болезни, а в вашем отношении к ней. Это также все решаемо. 
Если Вам конечно это надо...

----------


## Каин

> Я не осуждаю боль человека, я осуждаю действие человека по этому поводу. А это совсем разные вещи.


  Бездействие для человека это тоже боль.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

И я осуждаю действие по поводу того что какой-то жидяра покупает себе десятую яхту за бюджетные деньги.А по поводу анальгина-это вы так,ляпнули просто так?тут в одной теме в закрытом разделе написано что от него умирают долго и мучительно.А вы написали про эвтаназию раковых больных.ну я еще конечно думаю посмотреть инфу на других форумах.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Кстати,насчет эвтаназии,это где это проводят эвтаназии раковых больных?В России вроде эвтаназия запрещена.

----------


## Зеркало

> Кстати,насчет эвтаназии,это где это проводят эвтаназии раковых больных?В России вроде эвтаназия запрещена.


 А я знаю что с разрешения родни ее делают. Запрещена только в случаях комы. И то этот вопрос еще обсуждается.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я как-то одному человеку сказала что я одна сплошная проблема.Думаю это правда.Думаете человек может быть нормальным выросший без общения?Я как бы уже отвыкла от людей.Я вообще их не люблю.Эритрофобия-наследственное,психологией не лечится.

----------


## Зеркало

> Я как-то одному человеку сказала что я одна сплошная проблема.Думаю это правда.Думаете человек может быть нормальным выросший без общения?Я как бы уже отвыкла от людей.Я вообще их не люблю.Эритрофобия-наследственное,психологией не лечится.


 Я же сказал что дело не в болезни, а в отношении к ней. Короче, нет безвыходных ситуаций, есть только нежелание что-то делать.

----------


## Зеркало

> Бездействие для человека это тоже боль.


 Нет, это идиотизм

----------


## old_loner

> Думаете человек может быть нормальным выросший без общения?


 можно, если цель есть  :Smile:  частично я так и живу ) мне вот к примеру люди вообще не нужны тк работаю через инет. можно найти для себя такой образ жизни и самореализации чтобы не испытывать дискомфорта в чем-то.

ты же можешь писать, грамотно причем ) значит и обшаться можешь, может нескладно, но не это главное.



> Я вообще их не люблю.


 а кто их любит =) однако надо попробовать стать лучше их, а не исходить беспричинной злобой. чтобы иметь право других обзывать надо сначала над ними подняться и доказать своим примером свою правоту.

Хомосапиенс, перечитал топик, вопрос - у тебя есть мечта или какая-то цель, которую ты хотела бы воплотить если бы у тебя было что-то недостающее? и что это недостающее?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

[QUOTE=old
Хомосапиенс, перечитал топик, вопрос - у тебя есть мечта или какая-то цель, которую ты хотела бы воплотить если бы у тебя было что-то недостающее? и что это недостающее?[/QUOTE]
Недостающее?способ суицида.Что тебе даст мой ответ?

----------


## Каин

> Нет, это идиотизм


 Подругому " Почему ты глуп?! Почему ты слаб?!". По другому "Смотри это ничтожество!" Я вам про это с самого начала и говорил.
Как вы можете расматривать проблему не понимая ее природы. Идиот виноват в том что он идиот?

----------


## Зеркало

> Подругому " Почему ты глуп?! Почему ты слаб?!". По другому "Смотри это ничтожество!" Я вам про это с самого начала и говорил.
> Как вы можете расматривать проблему не понимая ее природы. Идиот виноват в том что он идиот?


 Лягушка прочитала сказку о том как две другие лягушки попали в стакан с молоком. Как известно одна утонула потому что ей было лень, другая взболтала из молока сметану, затем масло и вылезла. И так она прочитала эту сказку и угодила в стакан с молоком. И решила поступить как первая. Это идиотизм? Или ее просто стоит пожалеть? А может сначала разобраться как она туда попала?
Есть проблема, есть два решения. Остальное пустая болтавня.

P.S.: Конечно мы живем в век толлерантности, и по этому идиотское решение тоже можно уважать.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Где б прочитать где мне взять сил и найти друзей,работу и беззаботную как у других юность свою.и убрать прошлое которое я не хотела бы никогда знать.а вообще где б мне прочитать как убиться без боли.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Где б прочитать где мне взять сил и найти друзей,работу и беззаботную как у других юность свою.и убрать прошлое которое я не хотела бы никогда знать.а вообще где б мне прочитать как убиться без боли.а еще где бы почитать как поменять свои гены или как вообще не родиться.

----------


## Каин

> Лягушка прочитала сказку о том как две другие лягушки попали в стакан с молоком. Как известно одна утонула потому что ей было лень, другая взболтала из молока сметану, затем масло и вылезла. И так она прочитала эту сказку и угодила в стакан с молоком. И решила поступить как первая. Это идиотизм? Или ее просто стоит пожалеть? А может сначала разобраться как она туда попала?
> Есть проблема, есть два решения. Остальное пустая болтавня.


 Ваш пример с лягушками не совсем подходит.Вы что же думаете,что мы специально создали свои проблемы?




> P.S.: Конечно мы живем в век толлерантности, и по этому идиотское решение тоже можно уважать.


 Я вижу вы плавно съехали на идиотизм. По вашему все мы идиоты?
Говорите прямо,обещаю не злиться. И что бы как то не задеть остальных,скажите,что касается только меня.В кратце о моей проблеме. Я не хочу жить.

----------


## ponponych

Попробуй изменить не всё сразу, а что-то одно. Или внести в жизнь что-то координально новое. Не всё требует каких-то сверх усилий, можно просто поменять внешность.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Каин,нарасти волосы.На фото ты вроде лысый :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Каин

На каком таком фото? Ты про аватар. С чего ты взяла,что на нем изображен именно я?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

На аватаре,или это не ты?)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да я пошутила :Smile:

----------


## Каин

Да я и не растроился. :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> По поводу эритрофобии - это как раз и есть точка отсчета всех, абсолютно всех Ваших проблем. Все остальное - вытекающие последствия. У меня есть множество вариантов как Вам помочь


 Каких?

 :Confused:

----------


## Игорёк

"Цитата:
Я вообще их не люблю.  

а кто их любит =)"


Я люблю) Не люблю только циников и льстецов, которые корчат из себя не бог весть что. Но сейчас я таких выкупаю сразу и просто не общаюсь...

 Хомосапиенс, а насколько красное твое ЛИЦО, и в каких местах? я это к чему - эффективно ли будет использовать какой-то тональный крем, автозагар или что-то в этом роде, чтобы хотябы частично скрыть проблему ? Ничего в этом страшного нет, к тому же всегда будешь красива и свежа, авось и настроение появится ))

----------


## Andrew2036

> Где б прочитать где мне взять сил и найти друзей,работу и беззаботную как у других юность свою.и убрать прошлое которое я не хотела бы никогда знать.а вообще где б мне прочитать как убиться без боли.а еще где бы почитать как поменять свои гены или как вообще не родиться.


 а с чего взята беззаботная юность у других? да и при чем тут прошлое?? главное - будущее. на прошлое вообще забить можно

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Хомосапиенс, а насколько красное твое ЛИЦО, и в каких местах? я это к чему - эффективно ли будет использовать какой-то тональный крем, автозагар или что-то в этом роде, чтобы хотябы частично скрыть проблему ? Ничего в этом страшного нет, к тому же всегда будешь красива и свежа, авось и настроение появится ))


 Как смайлик вон тот красный,вот такое.кстати выражения лица наверное тоже такое...В 35ти градусную жару с тональником я буду очень свежо выглядеть,да конечно.еще шею и грудь им надо закрасить.

----------


## Дима_

Думаю, надо найти такой "ключ", который позволит решить любые проблемы! Причём этот ключ "универсальный". Если такой "ключ" не найти, то писать в разделе "моя проблема" бесполезно, потому что даже если решение проблем будет найдено, то человек к реальным действиям вряд ли перейдет. В этом разделе так и происходит. Думаю, главная проблема многих жителей этого форума - проблема совершения реальных действий для устранения проблем! Пока эта проблема не будет решена - писанина в этом разделе наверно бессмысленна! Жизнь будет идти, а проблемы останутся.

----------


## Каин

Все- таки,тут больше пишут,что бы выговориться.Не всем в реале вот так скажешь " Я полное ничтожество! Хочу сдохнуть! Ненавижу весь этот гребаный мир!" В реале только пальцем у виска покрутят,а тут поймут и посочувствуют.

----------


## Игорёк

Дима, сгласен.. Где-то был разговор про то что надо открыть раздел где каждый будет выкладывать то что он сделал, для решеня своих проблем. Это конечно аргумент не серьезный, но как небольшой стимул сканает. Ну вот например кто-то напишет, фотки выложит что он сделал, другой посмотрит, и подумает - ну у него все нормально.. а другого, более здравомыслящего, зацепит.. ну вот он замутил, у меня вроде как возможности тоже есть, почему бы и нет...
 Я вот загарелся идеей общить гараж лакированым пластиком, на гипс.. Дорого, сложно, но хочу.. Возможно если бы кто-то этим заинтересовался, был бы дополнительный пинок под зад, для достижения мечты..

----------


## Зеркало

> Думаю, надо найти такой "ключ", который позволит решить любые проблемы! Причём этот ключ "универсальный". Если такой "ключ" не найти, то писать в разделе "моя проблема" бесполезно, потому что даже если решение проблем будет найдено, то человек к реальным действиям вряд ли перейдет. В этом разделе так и происходит. Думаю, главная проблема многих жителей этого форума - проблема совершения реальных действий для устранения проблем! Пока эта проблема не будет решена - писанина в этом разделе наверно бессмысленна! Жизнь будет идти, а проблемы останутся.


 +++

Я хотел подстигнуть здешний народ к действиям показывая отражение их действий, но одна начала огрызаться, другой осуждать мои действия... А бонально из чувства гордости никто ничего не решил менять... Мне грустно, пойду повешусь. Всем прощайте

----------


## Дима_

Думаю, перейти к реальным действиям можно, если придет человек, у которого жизнь неплохая, возьмет того ленивого суицидника за ручку (в прямом смысле) и будет вместе с ним/за него    реализовать писанину на форуме в реальные действия.
Еще у меня вопрос - если у ВАС лень на 99 %, а ЧтоЛибоДелание на 1 %, то зачем и для кого вы нужны? Получается, ВЫ не нужны ни себе, ни кому то другому. Есть ВЫ, нету ВАС - ничего не изменится, лучше или хуже нигде не станет. Кому и для чего нужен человек, который мало делает/ничего не делает? Наверно, он не нужен. Может быть, человек, который мало делает/ничего не делает  - ему может ничего и не надо, и жизнь не нужна, может для НЕГО это правильно? 

Человеку надо поныть на форуме - он пришел и набил кучу постов. Как видите, он совершил какие-то действия. Значит, это ему по-настоящему надо было! Если же человек хочет что-то сделать, но не делает, значит у него самообман, он не хочет это. Так что *когда надо будет* - человек воплотит слова на экране в действия. Думаю так.

----------


## Каин

> +++
> 
> Я хотел подстигнуть здешний народ к действиям показывая отражение их действий, но одна начала огрызаться, другой осуждать мои действия... А бонально из чувства гордости никто ничего не решил менять... Мне грустно, пойду повешусь. Всем прощайте


 


> Пиздобол


 Заметь,это твоя цитата.

А,вообще, я не думаю,что люди приходя к психологу выслушивают от него, что он ничтожество. Это,наверное,плохой психолог,раз так говорит.

----------


## sexi маньяк

> +++
> 
> Я хотел подстигнуть здешний народ к действиям показывая отражение их действий, но одна начала огрызаться, другой осуждать мои действия... А бонально из чувства гордости никто ничего не решил менять... Мне грустно, пойду повешусь. Всем прощайте


 не советую))) больно будет)))
а если серьезно, из-за чего вешаемся? грустно, или на форуме обидели???
а не глупо ли, вешаться из-за буковок на экране?

----------


## Каин

> Думаю, перейти к реальным действиям можно, если придет человек, у которого жизнь неплохая, возьмет того ленивого суицидника за ручку (в прямом смысле) и будет вместе с ним/за него    реализовать писанину на форуме в реальные действия.
> Еще у меня вопрос - если у ВАС лень на 99 %, а ЧтоЛибоДелание на 1 %, то зачем и для кого вы нужны? Получается, ВЫ не нужны ни себе, ни кому то другому. Есть ВЫ, нету ВАС - ничего не изменится, лучше или хуже нигде не станет. Кому и для чего нужен человек, который мало делает/ничего не делает? Наверно, он не нужен. Может быть, человек, который мало делает/ничего не делает  - ему может ничего и не надо, и жизнь не нужна, может для НЕГО это правильно? 
> 
> Человеку надо поныть на форуме - он пришел и набил кучу постов. Как видите, он совершил какие-то действия. Значит, это ему по-настоящему надо было! Если же человек хочет что-то сделать, но не делает, значит у него самообман, он не хочет это. Так что *когда надо будет* - человек воплотит слова на экране в действия. Думаю так.


 *Дима*,у тебя про всех такое здесь мнение"только приходят ныть,а в жизни ничего не делают".
А,вариант несчастной любви.Этим может болеть и король и полководец и бизнесмен.
А,вариант, завышенной планки.Может он делает больше,чем окружающие,только это не норма в его представлении. 
А,вариант,физических недугов,которые сложно выличимы и которые мешают довольствоваться жить.

По своим проблемам проблемы других не судят.По крайне мере, под гребенку все не надо загребать.Прошу прощения за тавталогию.

----------


## Blood

У-у-у,а сколько проблем у самих психологов)По крайней мере,по статистике,большая часть суицидом заканчивает.Просто,видимо,каждому нужен свой подход.К кому-то в мягкой форме подойти,а кому-то и пинка под зад дать...От психологии человека зависит.Ну,и самой проблемы.Как-то смотрела передачу о девушке,которая родилась без ног.Ее культяпки заканчивались недалеко от промежности.Не хочу сказать,что я сама архижизнерадостная,но такие моменты заставляют задуматься о том,что ты,на самом деле,катаешься в масле.Она училась ходить на руках,отказалась от коляски,вышла замуж,родила...Невольно хочется походить на таких людей,не смотря на неурядицы в жизни.Это так,к слову...А суицид,как ни крути,к хорошему не приводит...Далеко ходить не надо,у меня папа суицидник...Просто это надо испытать на собственной шкуре

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Кому интересно обо мне.моё детство и юность на сайте Победишь ру под ником Арника Исповедь неродившейся.Кому интересно "дно".но там не всё обо мне.

----------


## Эндер

> Кому интересно обо мне.моё детство и юность на сайте Победишь ру под ником Арника Исповедь неродившейся.Кому интересно "дно".но там не всё обо мне.


 Мне интересно ))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А надо ли?ну адрес мне впадлу вводить.координаты все написаны.завтра всё о себе напишу на сайте победишь.ру,правда если еще модерация пропустит,а то ведь там строго для таких психов как я.

----------


## Эндер

Там такие советы конечно ))) Как будто там роботы сидят. Чего стоит только вот это : "А что касается отца, Вам очень поможет молитва. Молитесь о папе святому мученику Вонифатию, просите у Бога помощи Вам и Вашим близким, постарайтесь начать исповедоваться и причащаться." )))

----------


## Эндер

Я конечно понимаю, каждый пытается помочь по своему, но мне так же кажется, что сначала надо понять человека. И что то подсказывает мне, что в данном случае этот совет просто смешон ))

----------


## Alex22

> А надо ли?


 Пиши, хотя бы выговоришься.... мне тоже интересно.)

----------


## Эндер

Честно, после их советов, мне уже и самому убится хочется ))))

----------


## Alex22

> Честно, после их советов, мне уже и самому убится хочется ))))


 Это да... тут нужен один совет, где взять силы, что бы начать выбираться из всего этого...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А мне сейчас в данный момент не очень)так хреново,я напилась конкретно,2 часа ночи,вышла на свою улицу,перешла через дорогу,тишина..никого нету..все наверное спят..а мне хреново,наверное отравилась..жесть,если тоже самое при смерти чувствуют,нет,я не согласна..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да,вообще маразм)ну я туда пишу потому что не писала туда,ну и там вроде психологи бывают,ну и вообще о себе нигде.тут в основном нытье,и ничего конкретного,потому что на тот момент я хотела просто раствориться и исчезнуть.

----------


## Эндер

Жалко, что я не могу помочь, я и себе то не могу помочь )) Хотя в данный момент чувствую себя неплохо )) А вообще, рекомендую, накачиваться пока успокоительным, и ходить как зомби. Это так, временный совет, а вообще мне немного знакомо : сам в 8 в трехкомнатной квартире жил, плюс дед алкаш, бабушку бил, плюс отец много пил и мать немного бил )) Плюс его брат много пил, плюс сестра отца мечтала о самоубийстве. И в таких условиях жил и что примечательно, как то неплохо даже жил )))

----------


## Эндер

Сейчас недавно от тетки, сестры отца (начал с ней общаться, последнее время) узнал что, оказывается что отец и меня бил, и она меня периодически била )) Благо я этого даже не помню )))

----------


## Эндер

А желательно, что б побольше написала, например почему парня нет ?? )

----------


## Alex22

> ну я туда пишу потому что не писала туда,ну и там вроде психологи бывают


 Только хотел написать, а если к психотерапевту. Только в реале, не на форумах, постараться найти возможность попасть..
Скорее всего, ничего нового он тебе не скажет, но личное общение и его "авторитет" может подтолкнут в нужном направлении...

----------


## Эндер

А мне кажется от психологов толку не будет (хотя попробовать конечно можно, но мне кажется бессмысленно). Хотя сужу конечно по себе, мне кажется если и есть такая вещь, как психологическое противодействие, то оно у меня на 100% развито )) Скорей я решу проблемы психолога, чем он мои )). Но кому то может и поможет.

----------


## Alex22

Тут факт человека важен, который смог бы все это выслушать, переварить, потдержать и быть "рядом" с девушкой... В данном случае думаю психолог самое легкое что можно найти....

----------


## Эндер

> Тут факт человека важен, который смог бы все это выслушать, переварить, потдержать и быть "рядом" с девушкой... В данном случае думаю психолог самое легкое что можно найти....


 Это называется близкий человек, а не психолог, как мне кажется (именно подобного и ищу). Но хотя кто знает, может и психолог сможет стать близким человеком ))

----------


## Alex22

Близкий человек  - это в идиале. Только вот, где его Лене найти....

----------


## Эндер

> Близкий человек  - это в идиале. Только вот, где его Лене найти....


 Ну это одна из моих проблем, я конченый идеалист и кто бы что не говорил, а я буду все же искать идеал, любой ценой ))) И спасибо кстати, что написал как её зовут, если честно я не знал )))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Насчет решения проблем психолога остроумно)я читала твою тему Эндер.мне показалось,что похожа тема на мою,ну правда сейчас не припомню всё.главное,я думаю,найти своё дело тебе.Лучше конечно в техникум поступить если есть какие-то друзья,ну а если нет,то работу искать..ну я щас почитаю еще,а то не помню..ну то что всё-таки друзья были это хорошо..А я завтра про себя напишу,кому интересно,можете читать.а сейчас уже я спать,вроде легче стало после перепоя)

----------


## Эндер

Ок, я б тоже уже лег спать, просто не хотел уходить, зная, что здесь еще кто то может что-нибудь написать и сочтет мой уход за безразличие. А то что друзья, я пытался там указать что это как бы "друзья". Просто выхода другого не было, приходилось общатся, дабы не выделятся ))) Как говорится : "Одиночество — это некое состояние лишенного помощи. Ведь если кто-то один, это не значит, что тем самым он и одинок, так же как если кто-то в толпе, это не значит, что он не одинок."
Я был в толпе, но я был одинок )))

----------


## Игорёк

Почитал.. 
Вообще такие универы это не универы а чёрти что. У нас много позакрывали таких. На работу после них неохотно берут. Тоесть по сути образование полученное там дает немного. А что у вас в станице вообще ничего нет ? техникумы шараги какие-нибудь ? Курсы на худой конец. Я вот году в 2003м или 4м, будучи на распутье,  ходил на комьютерные курсы. Тогда это стоило 1500р, ходил 2 или 3 раза в неделю месяца 3. Впринципи много чему научился. 1С или как там называется я не помню, получил корочки и мог бы теоретически работать где-нибудь. Но потом пошел на другую работу.
 Так и не понял про дом - вы сейчас и живете в нем ? или у вас на участке незаконченая стройка ? Сколько лет твоему отцу ? 90е-то закончились, можно было потихоньку строить продолжать.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Почему одни счастливы за счет других и гнобят их всю жизнь..надоело..Почему плохие мысли сбываются и тебе от них становится еще хуже..

----------


## Эндер

> Почему одни счастливы за счет других и гнобят их всю жизнь..надоело..Почему плохие мысли сбываются и тебе от них становится еще хуже..


 Возможно природа, более большие и сильные, всегда живут за счет малых и слабых )) Но тут есть один выход, быть подобной сволочью и гнобить тех, кто гнобит слабых ))) Правда в голову, могут начать закрадываться мысли о том, что ты непризнаный, борец - одиночка за справедливость. И лучше от подобных мыслей избавлятся, иначе чсв съест вас )))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Наверное уже съело.Вопрос.Кто знает,надо ли писать записку что типа это я сама и никто не виноват,а то где-то читала что у родственников могут быть проблемы с ментами если нет записки?

----------


## Эндер

> Наверное уже съело.Вопрос.Кто знает,надо ли писать записку что типа это я сама и никто не виноват,а то где-то читала что у родственников могут быть проблемы с ментами если нет записки?


 Эй стоп, что за тупые мысли ?? Если волнуешся за родственников, значит уже кто-то есть, пусть ты их даже ненавидиш. Еще всегда успееш написать записку и сделать то, что потом, может изменить жизни, окружающих тебя людей.

----------


## Эндер

А если плевать на окружающих, то подумай о себе, а вдруг им всем будет наплевать (всего лишь возможный вариант). Не стоит ли попробовать жить, только ради того, что б они не получили того что хотят ??

----------


## Герда

> Наверное уже съело.Вопрос.Кто знает,надо ли писать записку что типа это я сама и никто не виноват,а то где-то читала что у родственников могут быть проблемы с ментами если нет записки?


 А какие проблемы? Доведение до самоубийства? 
Та  при наличае записки всё равно опрашивать их будут, думаю.
Проблемы с похоронами, это да, это дорого.

----------


## Герда

> А если плевать на окружающих, то подумай о себе, а вдруг им всем будет наплевать (всего лишь возможный вариант). Не стоит ли попробовать жить, только ради того, что б они не получили того что хотят ??


 Вот это правильный подход. 
Улыбайтесь, это всех раздражает.)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я ж сказала,меня съело вот это,то что вы написали-не знаю что значит чсв за всё моё существование,плюс проблемы которые не решить.Я может быть этим улучшу жизнь своим родственникам,избавлю их от себя,сестрица обратно вернется,а то она чет последнее время приезжает часто,небось там ниче не светит,ну с её-то рылом.Как Игорек тут пишет,ради чего.а я сама уже и не знаю,а ради чего.

----------


## Игорёк

> небось там ниче не светит,ну с её-то рылом.


 а что с ней-то не так ?

----------


## Герда

> Я ж сказала,меня съело вот это,то что вы написали-не знаю что значит чсв за всё моё существование,плюс проблемы которые не решить.Я может быть этим улучшу жизнь своим родственникам,избавлю их от себя,сестрица обратно вернется,а то она чет последнее время приезжает часто,небось там ниче не светит,ну с её-то рылом.Как Игорек тут пишет,ради чего.а я сама уже и не знаю,а ради чего.


 А алкоголь помогает, хоть на время?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Кому?Мне?А тебе помогает?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да она страшная..

----------


## Эндер

> Кому?Мне?А тебе помогает?


 НАфига горячится ? Да и потом, много причин что б жить. Другое дело найти эту причину. Я сколько не старался, так и не смог её найти. Но пока намерен искать еще. Может и ты еще подожди и скажи, чего б ты реально хотела ??

----------


## Эндер

> Да она страшная..


 Ну порадуйся хоть этому )) Она ж к тебе вроде как не шибко хорошо относилась ?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Глупость.а за не шибко ей отозвалось.сейчас совсем другие проблемы чем были раньше.хотя из них всё вылилось в то что есть сейчас.

----------


## Эндер

Глупость ? Вполне возможно. Но в таком случае, скажи какие именно проблемы сейчас ??

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Тема моя так называется.на сайте победишь.ру напишу позже

----------


## Эндер

Не знаеш как жить ?? А кто знает ?? )) А про то что напишеш, почитаю, если меня там не забанят, первое же мое сообщение там, было удалено, по пункту 3.4, если не ошибаюсь. Я каким-то чудесным образом там проявил агрессию ))

----------


## andreyzz

застрелись. мой совет. в сердце :Wink: . ствол даже травматический подойдет

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А у тебя есть?пришли пожалуйста..

----------


## Игорёк

Да и вообще какой-то форум странный, соглашусь с Эндером. Все о боге говорят. Прям как на одном другом форуме также обьясняли что бог поможет. Раньше спокойно относился, а теперь раздрожает. Ну чем бог может помочь ? избавит от природных зависимостей? Единственное что может сделать религия из человека -  дурака. Конечно с одной стороны так проще жить, но я предпочитаю все-таки оставаться в сознании, каким бы ужасным оно не было.
 А помню еще пару лет назад хотел даже зарегиться на одном форуме верующих, хорошо что опомнился вовремя ))

----------


## Alex22

Тот форум для поддержки... только лепят все заученными фразами... как на автопилоте...

----------


## old_loner

Игорёк, бог не поможет, а вот жесткий устав - ДА. к примеру, не бухать, посещать религиозные сходки где слушать авторитетных людей, делать какие-то вещи коллективно и не дичать, прадники отмечать и т.д. =)
Alex22, ноют или филосовствуют тоже многие на автопилоте ) в любом случае самое верное - "лопату в руки" и вперед с песней ) ударить трудом/делом/спортом по депре )))

----------


## Alex22

> Игорёк, бог не поможет, а вот жесткий устав - ДА. к примеру, не бухать, посещать религиозные сходки где слушать авторитетных людей, делать какие-то вещи коллективно и не дичать, прадники отмечать и т.д. =)


 Главное до секты не докатиться...)

----------


## Герда

> Кому?Мне?А тебе помогает?


 Я не пробовала. Вот и спрашиваю. Может тоже начать пить, тогда легче станет?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Игорёк, бог не поможет, а вот жесткий устав - ДА. к примеру, не бухать, посещать религиозные сходки где слушать авторитетных людей, делать какие-то вещи коллективно и не дичать, прадники отмечать и т.д. =)
> Alex22, ноют или филосовствуют тоже многие на автопилоте ) в любом случае самое верное - "лопату в руки" и вперед с песней ) ударить трудом/делом/спортом по депре )))


 Где жОсткая дисциплина - очень хочется нарушить и вырваться!

----------


## Игорёк

Религия конечно может помочь, но только при определенном к ней отношении, обычно верующие просто все сваливают на бога, сами искуственно себя ведут "правильно", не потому что они так хотят, а потому что так надо, такой закон. Хотя закон должен быть прежде всего прописан внутри себя, некий собственный моральный устав, но не навязанный книжками, а свой личный. 
 Сегодня толкьо смотрел фильм" чудо" 2009 года, там был священник, сын которого не хотел с ним жить, он издевался над женой, ссылаясь на ее грехи.. До этого видел еще один фильм про поселок отшельников-староверов, там тоже были дикие законы по отношению к детям и женщинам. Что в этом хорошего - понять не могу. Все верующие строят из себя таких чистых и непорочных с виду людей, правильных и мудрых, а на самом деле из-за свого  нарушенного мировозрения и образа жизни,  природа так и наровит взять свое, пробуждая в людях самые низменные качества, жестокость, злость и все прочее. 
 Вообщем отношение сформировалось к таким людям именно как к больным. И даже когда они якобы обретают какой-то смысл в своей бессмысленной жизни, то всеравно выглядит это убого, и вызывает одни сожаления.

----------


## old_loner

> искуственно себя ведут "правильно", не потому что они так хотят, а потому что так надо, такой закон. Хотя закон должен быть прежде всего прописан внутри себя, некий собственный моральный устав, но не навязанный книжками, а свой личный.


 один известный человек писал, что религия нужна для того, чтобы обьяснять простые очевидные вещи, которые большинство просто не хочет или не способно понимать. 
лучше сказать, что "так надо". поэтому прежде чем люди сами достигнут высокого нравственного уровня не стоит отрицать религии тк будет еще хуже (что собственно и видим).
вот к примеру, Игорек, был бы ты мусульманином (или было бы православие как при царе), они б тебя отучили от зеленого змия, пусть даже и палками, что бы пошло на пользу тебе в первую очередь =)

----------


## Alex22

> Я не пробовала. Вот и спрашиваю. Может тоже начать пить, тогда легче станет?


 Думаю скажу банальную вещь... Алкоголь, как снотворное - на время усыпляет.
Главное, чтобы не было "передозировки", иначе можно под градусом проспать всю жизнь - не жив, ни мертв...

----------


## andreyzz

> А у тебя есть?пришли пожалуйста..


 не неси хуйню. хотела бы умереть давно бы это сделала.
пистолет  за тыщу можно купить. неужели у тебя нет таких денег? :Wink:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> вот к примеру, Игорек, был бы ты мусульманином (или было бы православие как при царе), они б тебя отучили от зеленого змия, пусть даже и палками, что бы пошло на пользу тебе в первую очередь =)


 Аха, насильно в рай загнать! Вековая мечта человечества!)

----------


## Игорёк

> вот к примеру, Игорек, был бы ты мусульманином (или было бы православие как при царе), они б тебя отучили от зеленого змия, пусть даже и палками, что бы пошло на пользу тебе в первую очередь =)


 Вопервых я патриот, и мусульманом уже мне точно не быть)
А во вторых зачем меня избавлять от змия, если всеравно я не могу реализовать потребности природы, и смысл жизни? А жить так, темболее трезвым, только потому что бог так решил - я не хочу. Для меня все это сознательный идиотизм в последней инстанции. 
 И вообще от своей подруги я узнал столько откровенных глупостей, которые происходят в мире верующих, что просто смешно. Например женщинам с ментруацией нельзя заходить в храм, они должны стоять у дверей. Если хочешь чтобы за тебя молились - надо платить. Причем договор идет по времени, срокам молитвы, все имеет определнную цену в рублях, при том попросить можно совершенно незнакомого человека, заплатить и он будет за тебя молиться, и якобы тебе это должно помочь - это ли не предел цинизма ?))

----------


## old_loner

> или было бы православие как при царе


 как у казаков например. остальное сейчас не религия, а политика. идейных людей в православии сейчас мало, он они есть, в основном те кто в оппозиции к РПЦ ) те кто делают ставку на радикальную молодежь, а не на обыдлячивание народа =)




> А во вторых зачем меня избавлять от змия, если всеравно я не могу реализовать потребности природы, и смысл жизни? А жить так, темболее трезвым, только потому что бог так решил - я не хочу. Для меня все это сознательный идиотизм в последней инстанции.


 не все же в жизни сводится к потребностям природы, собственной корысти какой-то и т.д. =)
скажи еще что ты вносишь средства в бюджет для выполнения социальных задач, как Кудрин говорил )))))

----------


## Игорёк

а при чем тут корысть ?  Вот как раз религия и проповедует корысть - делать хорошо другим, жить по законам, ради того чтобы обрести вечное блаженство. Не из чувств гражданского долга, не по моральным убеждениям и принципам, не по собственному желанию, а именно ради корыстной цели обрести благо для себя.

----------


## Alex22

Та религия, которая сейчас (христианство) появилось (была придумана) во времена Римской империи для того чтобы объединить разрозненные племена, верующие в язычество, чтобы было ими проще управлять. Она изначально искусственна - тоесть является своеобразным законом, чтобы загнать людей в определенные рамки - удобные для правителей империи. Но, если отбросить религиозные факторы, то в библии можно найти много чего интересного и полезного для меж-человеческих отношений. Если рассматривать религию, как таковую, то только язычество. Так как, оно зараждалось у каждого отдельного племени в зависимости от его места нахождения, от факторов, которые влияли именно в определенном месте и в определенное время. Людям свойственно всему давать объяснение, а что не удается понять загоняется в рамки сверхъестественного...

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Та религия, которая сейчас (христианство) появилось (была придумана) во времена Римской империи для того чтобы объединить разрозненные племена, верующие в язычество, чтобы было ими проще управлять. Она изначально искусственна - тоесть является своеобразным законом, чтобы загнать людей в определенные рамки - удобные для правителей империи. .


 А мусульманство, значит, естественная религия?))

----------


## old_loner

Alex22, римская империя вообще-то и пала во многом из-за христианства, а управлять племенами было всегда надежнее с помощью кнута и пряника =)
христианство вышло из иудаизма, 1-ый век почти все христиане были евреями, а римские историки описывали христиан, как банду убивающую римских легионеров =) так то 100% римляне тут не при делах =) ты наверно путаешь с византией =)

но тем не менее, христианство со временем избавлялось от инородних примесей и облагораживалось. нужно все рассматривать в контексте времени и др. факторов.
замахался печатать )))
в общем спорить тут бесполезно если человек не хочет что-то делать (себя улучшать, другим помогать или врагов убивать, например). пустыми людьми конечно будут пользоваться, дело тут не в религии а просто так всегда было и будет )))

----------


## Alex22

> А мусульманство, значит, естественная религия?))


 Ислам, то же что и хрестианство, было создано как один общий "закон", чтобы объеденить арабские племена. Как раз это им помогло в свое время завоевать пол мира.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ислам, то же что и хрестианство, было создано как один общий "закон", чтобы объеденить арабские племена. Как раз это им помогло в свое время завоевать пол мира.


 Спасибо, Кэп! У меня по истории религии "пятерка")
Историческое происхождение любой религии можно прочитать хоть в библиотеке, хоть в Википедии. Однако это не объясняет распространение учений в настоящее время почти по всему миру.

----------


## Alex22

> Спасибо, Кэп! У меня по истории религии "пятерка")
> Историческое происхождение любой религии можно прочитать хоть в библиотеке, хоть в Википедии. Однако это не объясняет распространение учений в настоящее время почти по всему миру.


 Выживает сильнейший... Да я написал не к тому, что откуда зародилось, а к тому, что большенство нынишних релгий появлялось, как свод правил для объединения людей и управления ими...

----------


## Alex22

> Alex22, римская империя вообще-то и пала во многом из-за христианства, а управлять племенами было всегда надежнее с помощью кнута и пряника =)
> христианство вышло из иудаизма, 1-ый век почти все христиане были евреями, а римские историки описывали христиан, как банду убивающую римских легионеров =) так то 100% римляне тут не при делах =) ты наверно путаешь с византией =)


 Сначала не мог понять тебя. Вроде примерно тоже самое написал. Потом нашел у себя очепятку)) НЕудобные для правителей империи. Имел ввиду объединение против империи. В остальном согласен.)

----------


## Эндер

Люди о чем вы !! Религия это извращение, неужели вы верите во все эти поганые церкви, кричащие о благодати ??? Я верил в бога с самого детства и молился ему на протяжении 12 лет. Не было ни одной ночи, что б я не забыл помолится (правда,перестал молится две недели назад). Но в церковь никогда не ходил. А зачем ??? Устав, да, некоторым может помочь, но есть люди, котрые просто неспособны подчинятся уставам, они могут себя заставить, но только навредят себе этим. К примеру, мой младший брат, водился с откровенными дебилами, они же его и научили клей нюхать (ужас просто ))) А ему черт побери, было только 11 лет. Первый раз, ничего не сделал и матери не сказал. А потом запалил его второй раз. И тут уже рассказал матери обо всем и устроил так что он теперь уже второй год, на улицу не выходит. Он меня теперь откровенно ненавидит и теперь я понимаю, что он сам должен был, либо остановиться, либо продолжать дальше.

----------


## old_loner

религии разные бывают =) языческие, гойские аврамические и аврамические для избранных ) 
в иудаизме к примеру априори не может быть ничего отрицательного для верующего тк это свод правил по жизни (без всяких глупостей), ориентированных на благо сейчас (и национальное самоопределение), а не потом =)
язычество вообще не подразумевает "веры" тк оно просто обьясняет природу и как жить в соответствии с ней по Прави =)
гойские аврамические религии тоже неоднозначны тк я уже привел пример с православием у казаков. кстати у них там основной упор на национальную самобытность, а не молитвы, боженьку и тд ) православие у них это как "единый интерфейс", стержень который все держит.
друзья говорили есть толковые батюшки которые правильные проповеди ведут =) но вообще со времен революции рпц это чекисты в рясах =) нормальное более менее православие только среди птомков белой иммиграции и тд.

----------


## andreyzz

пля какую же вы хуйню несете...бесит от ваших разговоров что челюсти сводит.
не надоела эта хуйня?

почитал вас и даже как то в своих силах разубедился..итак хуево а вы еще...бля..

----------


## old_loner

сьешь шоколадку  :Smile:

----------


## Эндер

Да и среди батюшек могут быть нормальные люди, но они могут быть среди кого угодно. А мое мнение, вера должна быть внутри человека, а церковь, жалкий фальш. Когда видел по телику как хоронили, какого-то там отца всея руси, сколько народу собралось. Бабки стоят какие-то плачут. Зачем ??? Да срать они хотели на его смерть и только вид делают как им его жалко, что за тупой самообман ?? А вообще я с другими религиями мало знаком. Правда первой моей книгой была библия. А вот когда читал про сатанизм (у ЛаВея), уже больше понравилось. Более реалистичная религия (если её так можно назвать )))) Особенно смешно, то в каких красках представлен сатанизм людям, на деле все совсем не так. По сути мы все сатанисты, а вот кто это захочет признать ?? )))) Особенно понравилась 9 заповедь сатаны : "Сатана был лучшим другом Церкви во все времена, поддерживая ее бизнес все эти годы!" )))) А вообще я и в сатанизме себя не нашел. Тем более они совсем не лестно отзываются о энергетических вампирах. Травят подобных любыми методами ))))

----------


## old_loner

сатаним обратная сторона христианства. сатана антипод исуса (библейского пустословия о рае и т.д.), символ земных радостей. в иудействе мессия=антихрист. масонство все построено на этом.
сатанисты разрушают непосвященным мозги не меньше, чем человек который молясь себе лоб расшибает )))
в вопросах религии всегда лучше смотреть на национальную составляющую. в приниципе в любой религии есть свои заложенные "глупости/бомбы", просто ошибки и заимствования, "агенты влияния откуда-то тк это и политика/теогеополитика.
в общем если с такой точки зрения смотреть на религию тогда никогда не ошибешься  :Wink: 
да и вообще в любом вопросе лучше на это опираться. вот, к примеру, Игорек бухает и считает этой нормой тк все пьют, русские всегда пили и тд, но это пожалуй пример еще более сильного воздействия и зомбирования, чем религия =)

----------


## Эндер

> сатаним обратная сторона христианства. сатана антипод исуса (библейского пустословия о рае и т.д.), символ земных радостей. в иудействе мессия=антихрист. масонство все построено на этом.
> сатанисты разрушают непосвященным мозги не меньше, чем человек который молясь себе лоб расшибает )))


 Вполне возможно что так, но заметь, непосвященным разрушают мозги. Я не хочу быть посвященным, меня волнует сама идея, а сатанисты мне побоку, уверен творят тоже что и церковь, просто как я уже сказал, по крайней мере не скрывают особо этого.

----------


## Игорёк

old_loner, блеснул знаниями ) молодец ) Только к чему все это ? 
Мы живем здесь и сейчас, и какая разница что было где-то там и когда-то давно. 
Раньше это было актуально, не было науки, было много вопросов, да и нужен был людям какой-то смысл и обьяснение всего происходящего. Сейчас же все и так ясно, человек достаточно умен, образован и мудр, для того чтобы уметь жить и радоваться жизни без всякого дурацкого бога. 
 Законы-то похожие, что человеческие/жизненные, что религиозные (христианство), это почти одно и тоже, только разные идеи -  в первом случае  все делается ради счастливой жизни человечества на земле, а во втором ради эгоистичной цели обрести вечный покой на небесах. 
Еще хотел сказать, не нравится то что в христианстве (не знаю как у других, да и пофиг на другие) все крутится вокруг смерти, такое некое прикрытое циничное самобичевание и нытьё, грусть, плач, песенки всякие, типа "скоро я умру", короче они изначально больше думают не о жизни, а о смерти, и живут только ради смерти. Вся жизнь для них это только способ правильно умереть.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> не неси хуйню. хотела бы умереть давно бы это сделала.
> пистолет  за тыщу можно купить. неужели у тебя нет таких денег?


 где?

----------


## old_loner

Игорёк, не, здесь другая тема несколько. вообще рассматривать религия в отрыве от народа с их культурой и временем нельзя, это все равно что сравнивать белое и мокрое.
в иудаиме, если не ошибаюсь, есть какой-то мудрец который жил якобы 1000лет, но проблема была в том, что человек живет в среднем 50 лет. и чтобы достичь этой степени мудрости (для своего блага, +великой цели, господства над гоями например) задача решалась только если бы 20 поколений подряд не теряли своей культуры и идей, для этого нужно было выработать для них жесткие правила.
и по факту оно и правда заработало.
тоже самое и исламом (джихад, что кстати не означает смерть или только кровь) или у православных как в РИ.

отсутствие регигий тоже не выход тк это все равно что отсутствие национального языка или печатного станка. свято место пусто не бывает, наплывет или исламистов или сатанистов, баптистов, масонов и т.д., что в конечном счете приводит к размыванию, стиранию и порабощению народа.




> Законы-то похожие, что человеческие/жизненные, что религиозные (христианство), это почти одно и тоже, только разные идеи - в первом случае все делается ради счастливой жизни человечества на земле, а во втором ради эгоистичной цели обрести вечный покой на небесах.


 зависит от религии, от народа, от страны и времени. возьми к примеру рашку - законы там явно не для счастья людей ))))))
+ты слишком однобоко воспринимаешь все. к примеру мусульмане убивают неверных или обращают в ислам, для того чтобы на их земле они были хозяевами и жили следующие поколения, а не для того, чтобы кто-то из них там в рай попал. это все понимают, просто так проще в 2 словах сформулировать "в рай попадешь" чем обьяснять общественную пользу от того что все станут свои земли защищать, культуру, не допускать иноверцев чтобы своим голову не дурили и т.д. 

и кстати все равно лучше если религия есть, чем её нет, тк все псевдо философы, умники и тд начнут гнуть "свою религию", примитивно равлекаться, как-то наркотики, алкоголь и тд, гомосексуализм и т.д., общество такое разложится оч быстро. только не надо связывать чекистко-хасидскую РПЦ каким-то боком с православием =) сейчас они все делают наоборот специально тк у них задача как можно больше народа выпилить. к примеру недавно решили, что аборт уже не грех и тд и тп. вот к примеру взять мусульман в рашке. если б не ислам, давно бы уже спились как и русские и оскотинились.

про бога и сверхестественное - тоже самое. это уже из разряда пи***а/филосовствований, а не практической жизни. если кто-то не понимает как все устроено, не имеет своей жизни и хочет сверхъестественного... он это найдет ) более осмысленные люди обычно на другом уровне обычно

----------


## Каин

> и кстати все равно лучше если религия есть, чем её нет, тк все псевдо философы, умники и тд начнут гнуть "свою религию", примитивно равлекаться, как-то наркотики, алкоголь и тд, гомосексуализм и т.д., общество такое разложится оч быстро.


 Ну если учесть ,что ты всю философию называешь псевдофилософией,поскольку ты религиозный фанатик. То давай возьмем два листка,на одном будем ставить минусы, что нам принесла религия, а на другом минусы, что философия.Так вот, второй можно смело откладывать,а на первом черкать,черкать и черкать.Ах, извини все крестовые походы и сжигания на кострах это же просто естественный отбор,а для тебя это плюс. Неудивительно, что такие люди,как ты ненавидят философию, она показывает вашу "нечеловеческую" сущность.

----------


## old_loner

каин, псевдо философией я называю твою псевдо философию =) для меня стандарт философии это греческая философия. а у тебя какое-то УГ сплошное ))))
кстати у православных не было сжиганий на кострах и крестовых походов.

----------


## Каин

Не понять тебе греческую философию,ты просто сейчас прицепился за шаблон,что бы себя оправдать.

----------


## old_loner

оправдать себя простолюдина в глазах великого и непревзойденного философа КАИНА разумеющего великую суть! )))

----------


## Каин

Мне нравиться твой юмор, но как говориться в каждой шутке есть доля... :Smile:

----------


## авантюра

Ответ на вопрос: 
"Я не знаю как мне жить".
Пей. И тебя перестанет занимать этот вопрос. А пустоту заполнит алкоголь.
Надеюсь, мой ответ тебя удовлетворит. Только не надо перебирать: мне это не подходит, не вкусно. Врачи не спрашивают, удобно ли тебе лечиться. Они спрашивают на что жалуетесь и потом прописывают лечение. Ты объяснил на что жалуешься. Я прописал. Лечись и будь здоров.
И помни: не пиши пьяным на форуме, если ты не модер. Утром тебе будет стыдно, а удалить не сможешь.

----------


## Каин

> Ответ на вопрос: 
> "Я не знаю как мне жить".
> Пей. И тебя перестанет занимать этот вопрос. А пустоту заполнит алкоголь.
> Надеюсь, мой ответ тебя удовлетворит. Только не надо перебирать: мне это не подходит, не вкусно. Врачи не спрашивают, удобно ли тебе лечиться. Они спрашивают на что жалуетесь и потом прописывают лечение. Ты объяснил на что жалуешься.* Я прописал.* Лечись и будь здоров.
> И помни: не пиши пьяным на форуме, если ты не модер. Утром тебе будет стыдно, а удалить не сможешь.


 Не пожелаю и врагу такого доктора.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Авантюра,а ты кому ответил(а) и для чего?если мне,то не понимаю за что мне должно быть стыдно

----------


## Лепотунечка

> Наверное причина в том,что у меня не было НИКОГДА того чего я хочу(друзья,любовь,счет,уважение).я наверное уже решилась умереть.надо только найти хороший и подходящий для меня способ.меня привела жизнь к этому итогу.Да это и не жизнь!это существование.


 а ты когда перестанешь этого хотеть, только тогда это у тебя появится. Почитай Сергея Лазарева.   всё можно пережить кроме смерти..... теоретически

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Аха..вот уже ниче не хочу,а ниче не появляется..вот твою мать,какого хера?!))

----------


## Лепотунечка

> Аха..вот уже ниче не хочу,а ниче не появляется..вот твою мать,какого хера?!))


 потому. что ждёшь. а вот если бы просто жила.... и радовалось тому, что живёшь...
почему дома сидишь? чем болеешь?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Отсутствием всего хорошего.

----------


## Лепотунечка

Ну и прекрасно, что ничем не болеешь. Отсутсвие хорошего? А что есть хорошее для тебя?

----------


## Игорёк

Серега Лазарев уже книжки пишет чтоли ?)))))

----------


## Лепотунечка

Это другой Сергей Лазарев. погугли. у него книги-типа Диагностика кармы и всё такое. я только одну книгу осилила лет десять назад, но любопытно посмотреть на мир его глазами. мне нравятся его причинно-следственные размышления

----------


## Игорёк

"мир глазами лазер-боя" ?)) не она ?))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я думаю,не проще ли сдохнуть,когда тебе нафиг ничего не надо.

----------


## Alex22

> Я думаю,не проще ли сдохнуть,когда тебе нафиг ничего не надо.


 Раз мы тут, значит нет.(

----------


## andreyzz

> где?


 давай я тебе продам. пиши в личку но ведь не напишешь же...

----------


## Лепотунечка

> "мир глазами лазер-боя" ?)) не она ?))


 http://www.lazarev.ru/
Эти  книги (на сайте их вроде нет, я не шарилась, но одну купила ) мне в 11 классе (лет 11 назад) учительница  по русскому посоветовала, когда мы с ней о жизни-смерти разговаривали. может кому-то поможет.

----------


## Каин

> "мир глазами лазер-боя" ?)) не она ?))


 шесть шаров

----------


## Игорёк

каин, какие шары ? не понял нифига. 

Лепотунечка, я таких книг не читаю.. Там я просто с чем-то соглашаюсь, с чем-то не соглашаюсь. Какой смысл читать тогда ? Да и несовсем это мой случай, читать книги по психологии полуинвалиду как-то глупо наверно, ибо там про нормальных здоровых физически людей как правило..

----------


## Каин

> каин, какие шары ?


 На работе, когда одна из деталей становиться "идеально" точно на свое место,при этом мой коллега говорит "шесть шаров". По здешнему это +....

----------


## Игорёк

каин, блин, ну это же очень интимная информация!) надо было сразу уточнить что к чему))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> давай я тебе продам. пиши в личку но ведь не напишешь же...


 далеко от Питера нахожусь

----------


## andreyzz

> далеко от Питера нахожусь


 отмаза. и ты это знаешь :Wink:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну для тебя может быть.будь у меня пушка,я бы застрелилась не думая.

----------

